# What did you do today that’s related to deer hunting?



## Milkman (Feb 15, 2021)

Let’s see what we are doing every day that’s something to do with YOUR deer hunting. It can be direct or indirect as long as it supports your deer hunting. I hope we can learn and get ideas of how deer hunting is a year round pursuit. 

I’ll go first. 
Today I cleaned one of my rifles that I shot a few times last week.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 15, 2021)

I ate some deer sausage this morning......


----------



## catch22 (Feb 15, 2021)

and Im always looking for property


----------



## Milkman (Feb 15, 2021)

catch22 said:


> I ate some deer sausage this morning......



Well with that said ......I ate some canned deer meat Sammichs for lunch


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 15, 2021)

The only thing I have done related to deer hunting is to check my usual websites to see if availability on rifles or ammo has improved. I need another rifle for my middle son who is able to hunt this fall. I refuse to settle on something I do not want or pay the asinine asking prices. I'm hoping by summer I can find something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2021)

I "tetched" up the edge ona couple of my favorite skinners, plus my pocket knife.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Feb 15, 2021)

4 miles of scouting yesterday.  I guess that covers, duck, wood cock, deer and turkey, though.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 15, 2021)

I read this thread, That count?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 15, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> I read this thread, That count?



From what I read in your thread You are also figuring on how to keep a tree from ruining several of your hunting toys too.?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2021)

jivarie said:


> 4 miles of scouting yesterday.  I guess that covers, duck, wood cock, deer and turkey, though.




jivarie,  dang you would have had to be an EXCELLENT swimmer if you had been in my area trying to do any scouting yesterday .....because it was raining cats and dogs so hard that I thought that the local Animal Control Holding Facility must have released every one of them instead.   Heck, it has been so wet that I can even think about driving off of the pavement anywhere near my property.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 15, 2021)

I squirrel hunt 4-6 times a week. I pick up a lot of deer sign and sheds. When deer disappear late in the season....I know where they go and how they travel. I’m following a dog so I go to and thru places a still hunter will pass up. I hunt WMA, I know where about every locust bean tree, persimmon tree and peach tree are. I also find where the most human sign is also. I find something pert near every time I go.


----------



## Jimmypop (Feb 15, 2021)

:I justified my reason for deer hunting . Made a sausage casserole. Recipe :  1 cup Bisquick, 2 eggs , 1 cup grated cheese , 2 cups milk , stir together , add 1 lb crumbled, browned deer sausage, pour into a glass dish and cook at 400 until it looks like this. Oops---4 eggs, not 2.


----------



## Bucaramus (Feb 15, 2021)

Looked for ammo.


----------



## thumper523 (Feb 15, 2021)

Looked for a scope upgrade on the interweb. Looked at my cell camera pics.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Feb 15, 2021)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> jivarie,  dang you would have had to be an EXCELLENT swimmer if you had been in my area trying to do any scouting yesterday .....because it was raining cats and dogs so hard that I thought that the local Animal Control Holding Facility must have released every one of them instead.   Heck, it has been so wet that I can even think about driving off of the pavement anywhere near my property.



Yeah - it was nasty.  But the plus side is that you'll find some new wood duck holes that only exist after a heavy rain like this, and this time of year...they're likely to have ducks in em for confirmation.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 15, 2021)

I picked up a new spreader and dropped it off at the farm, while I was there I setup three new mineral sites.


----------



## bear claw (Feb 15, 2021)

I put a gun rack on my sxs.


----------



## Stumpsitter (Feb 15, 2021)

Looked at cell cam pics from last night to see if any were shedding yet.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 15, 2021)

Dreamed of November


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 15, 2021)

Nothing. Not much of nothing ?.  We are getting hammered with another storm coming thru Thursday

I did crank up the SxS and let it run a while


----------



## antharper (Feb 15, 2021)

Working since 5 this morning so I can afford to hunt . I did fill up 2 feeders with peanuts yesterday . They are eating them like they starving


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 15, 2021)

I did 100 crunches, walked a fast paced mile. Hoping 57 is more productive than 56. Looked at my cell cameras 43 times. Bad day at black rock for deer pics so far. Wishing free durana clover seed would fall from the sky in a couple of spots along with some 0-20-20.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 15, 2021)

Before dark thirty i will shot a Recurve are a long bow a few shots. Been working on some wood arrows about every day now. It never ends.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 15, 2021)

Nothing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 15, 2021)

I looked at the food plots and they green. Also looked where they are thinning the pines on about 300 acre spot.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 15, 2021)

Repainting a couple of my summits.  My season ended last week, so I am a little behind most of you guys.  

Yesterday I rechecked my zero on my rifles... kinda of a weird thing I do, but I never put up a gun for the season without checking the zero, I shoot up the ammo I been carrying in the mag all season.  Maybe just an excuse to shoot... always want to shoot.  Guilty


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 15, 2021)

Dropped off my Swedish mauser to have the safety reworked some trigger work and some inletting around the barrel. I wanna use it next season


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 15, 2021)

I saw a handful of deer on the way to and from work.  My place is currently flooded.


----------



## NWS (Feb 15, 2021)

Hefted a couple of 150 and 160 class racks while watching TV


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 15, 2021)

Ran through some Wally world clearance this morning didn’t get much in the hunting section but picked up a few tubes cheap grease for the plows! Got some tart cherries juice for gout in hand! Didn’t know venison consumption bad for gout


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2021)

jivarie said:


> Yeah - it was nasty.  But the plus side is that you'll find some new wood duck holes that only exist after a heavy rain like this, and this time of year...they're likely to have ducks in em for confirmation.




Ok, that explains things a lot for me as I never once thought about ducks !!!  

The fact is.......I have never really been a duck hunter but when I was about 12 years old, I killed a greenhead Mallard with my 410 shotgun on a neighbor's farm pond as it saw me and started to fly away.  I thought that I was really a BAD Mamma-Jammer that day and that it was great with that shot as it was my first try on a duck.

Then about a month later, I killed three wood ducks with one shot from a 16 gauge browning semiautomatic as they were swimming in a very narrow opening in the cattails that I used for cover with one shot from a 16 gauge shotgun that my uncle loaned me.  Both of these duck killings happened on farm ponds that were about 1/2 mile apart.  Both times, I was really proud of my achievement as I toted them home inside of a large sized quail hunter type vest with the storage on the back of it.

However, the 2nd time, even with three in one shot, just like my Father had taught me to save ammo......THEN my Father told me right then NOT to ever bring home another duck thinking that he was going to clean it and have Mother try and cook them.   Then he made me take this "first semi-auto" shotgun that I had ever shot back to my uncle.  Well that ended my duck hunting career.

In over 50 plus years now, I have NEVER shot at another duck either !!!! 
Carry on with your scouting as you have educated me more today.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 15, 2021)

I finalized the dates of my spring Illinois work trip. 

My brother is gonna come help me so I am very much looking forward to that. 

Tried to get him to come and hunt in November and he says no.....


----------



## antharper (Feb 15, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> I finalized the dates of my spring Illinois work trip.
> 
> My brother is gonna come help me so I am very much looking forward to that.
> 
> Tried to get him to come and hunt in November and he says no.....


Sounds like you need another brother ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm cooking some deer burgers right now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 15, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> I finalized the dates of my spring Illinois work trip.
> 
> My brother is gonna come help me so I am very much looking forward to that.
> 
> Tried to get him to come and hunt in November and he says no.....



Jim
My brother and I have worked together some at his business since I retired. We spend a lot of time riding between jobs. Y’all will have a ball on that trip !!!


----------



## crucible02 (Feb 15, 2021)

E-scouting a local WMA


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 15, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm cooking some deer burgers right now.


Ours was smothered in gravy.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 15, 2021)

Purchased an ATV cultipacker for foodplots this year and also purchased my seed for the spring foodplots and I ate some spaghetti with deer meat sauce on it....Yum!!  Oh, just remembered!!  I took all the deer heads down in my office today as we are redoing it so that I can make room for more heads in the future, new floors, paint, furniture, etc.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 15, 2021)

I retrieved my 4 wheeler from the swamp just in case the river gets crazy high.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 15, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Let’s see what we are doing every day that’s something to do with YOUR deer hunting. It can be direct or indirect as long as it supports your deer hunting. I hope we can learn and get ideas of how deer hunting is a year round pursuit.
> 
> I’ll go first.
> Today I cleaned one of my rifles that I shot a few times last week.


Hunted sheds.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2021)

Watching Jerimiah Johnson right now.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 15, 2021)

Told a few lies today


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 15, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Jim
> My brother and I have worked together some at his business since I retired. We spend a lot of time riding between jobs. Y’all will have a ball on that trip !!!



We will, Marvin... we will.  

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 15, 2021)

antharper said:


> Sounds like you need another brother ?



I don’t think so. 

He gets to choose and he chose not to come. 

Yes, he has been before with me. 

First day he insists he saw 30+ bucks. 

Second day he killed one we estimated at 142” gross. 

These days, he and his wife travel and I am good with that. Hunting alone does not give me pause, at all.


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt (Feb 15, 2021)

Went to the farm and put some new batteries in one of my cell cams.  Put out a new feeder and found a fresh shed in one of the food plots.


----------



## SakoL61R (Feb 15, 2021)

Increased my ammo supply


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 15, 2021)

Tried to budget next year's deer hunting expenses...phew


----------



## nmurph (Feb 15, 2021)

Working with buyer on several tracts, one of which is a 990ac tract...he has no interest in hunting but likes venison????. Super nice guy...second property I've sold him. I'm hoping I get the same standing invitation to hunt as I did on the first property.


----------



## bany (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave my granddaughter her first gun (a BB gun) and we worked on safety and handling and shooting until she couldn’t feel her hands anymore!


----------



## Rich M (Feb 16, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Ran through some Wally world clearance this morning didn’t get much in the hunting section but picked up a few tubes cheap grease for the plows! Got some tart cherries juice for gout in hand! Didn’t know venison consumption bad for gout



 A fellow gout sufferer.  Venison doesn't set me off but will turn the heat up a notch if eaten while experiencing gout. 

Take care to figure your diet before you get gout in other joints.  If that happens, it will motivate you real quick.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 16, 2021)

Rich M said:


> A fellow gout sufferer.  Venison doesn't set me off but will turn the heat up a notch if eaten while experiencing gout.
> 
> Take care to figure your diet before you get gout in other joints.  If that happens, it will motivate you real quick.


But why does it have to be in my trigger finger! Haha


----------



## Triple C (Feb 16, 2021)

Browsed www.landflip.com to check out any new properties popping up in the neighborhood.  No interest in buying any more land, (right now), but always like to see what's on the market near me and asking price.  Responded to a couple of threads in the food plotting section.  Browsed around on here.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 16, 2021)

SakoL61R said:


> Increased my ammo supplyView attachment 1066693


Durn,  you guys are high rollers.

I'll see your 20 low brass shells and raise you 1 yhatt and a helicopter.  Call!


----------



## killerv (Feb 16, 2021)

Stripped an old remington 700 mountain rifle stock to refinish. Gun is a 280, I think my son has officially taken over my 708.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm going she'd hunting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 16, 2021)

Nothing again today, BUT we did finally see sunshine today!  Supposed to start again tomorrow though. Been a heckuva week or so.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 16, 2021)

I had to go to Athens early today for my quarterly blood work. After that was breakfast. 
Then I felt an “obligation” to support my local Academy Sports. 
I helped them by purchasing one of those gravity feed tube adapters to change a spin feeder to tube feeder. I also bought 2 (the limit) 5 packs of 12 gauge turkey load for my son.


----------



## NWS (Feb 16, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Nothing again today, BUT we did finally see sunshine today!  Supposed to start again tomorrow though. Been a heckuva week or so.
> 
> View attachment 1066754View attachment 1066755View attachment 1066756


Going to be a few Shed Antlers in that snow when it melts !


----------



## Raylander (Feb 16, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I squirrel hunt 4-6 times a week. I pick up a lot of deer sign and sheds. When deer disappear late in the season....I know where they go and how they travel. I’m following a dog so I go to and thru places a still hunter will pass up. I hunt WMA, I know where about every locust bean tree, persimmon tree and peach tree are. I also find where the most human sign is also. I find something pert near every time I go.



Following a good dog will show you a few things. I’m a bow hunter, but I’ve learned more following my old hound/lab mix than anything else


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 16, 2021)

Boarded the OnX wagon today, I like having all the parcel data at the touch of my fingertips. Still using Huntstand a decent amount too, really like the desktop version of Huntstand.


----------



## SakoL61R (Feb 16, 2021)

Re-planning this next weekend as the back-up to last weekend.  Had a bunch of food plot / stand maintenance planned.  Was thwarted due to the heavy rain and coming down with the Wuhan hard last week.
Thank goodness for Docs that issue Hydroxychloroquine, etc. for "allergies".  Went from miserable to good in 12 hours and no symptoms after 36.  Taste and smell back after 48.
YRMV


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve been on a serious reloading kick lately. Problem is I’m running out of stuff to reload.
My deer huntin box is getting full too. I guess a trip to the range with the whole family is in order. Loaded a bunch light for the kids to plink. SMelted and cleaned about 30+ lbs of lead and moulded more boolits for next month. I’m not a shooter usually I’m just a hoarder of bullets. That’s about to change too. Can’t wait to go resight in for kicks.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 16, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I’ve been on a serious reloading kick lately. Problem is I’m running out of stuff to reload.
> My deer huntin box is getting full too. I guess a trip to the range with the whole family is in order. Loaded a bunch light for the kids to plink. SMelted and cleaned about 30+ lbs of lead and moulded more boolits for next month. I’m not a shooter usually I’m just a hoarder of bullets. That’s about to change too. Can’t wait to go resight in for kicks.



Dont hear of many folks making their own bullets anymore, kudos to you.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve been  lookin at state park hunts and statistics.... I have 3 points ... Should I go on one or keep collecting em ? If so which one ?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2021)

Been working a bunch again so can’t do something EVERYday. 
But I’ve Been shooting the bow and just bought a fletchings jig. I made a jig that worked  fine,  but I need to make several more arrows and refletch a few others.  Doing  3 at a time precisely sounds nice! I was also using some quick fletchings that you put in hot water, but decided I don’t like them.....I’ve got lots of work to do!


----------



## rugerfan (Feb 16, 2021)

A new scope got put on in the last month, new stock for my 7 mag, just did my first stock bedding job on it, turned out ok, now I need to shoot it to see how it does, and get the new scope sighted in.  Loaded up a few boxes of ammo. Looking at some maps and looking on on-x for some different areas to scout.  

Hoarding ammo and loading supplies.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 16, 2021)

Gave $50 (this month's ammo allowance) to GOA.

I sometimes like to hunt with a BAR.


----------



## CaptKeith (Feb 16, 2021)

Refletching some arrows.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dropped a rifle off to get the barrel threaded, ordered a new barrel for a pistol and did a little bit of sprucing up on my pack frame.


----------



## jimmy.444 (Feb 16, 2021)

Put a heavy brush head on the week eater and a new chainsaw on the pruning saw. Headed to the club tomorrow to work on my ground blind site.
May take my .54 T/C renegade ml to shoot afterwards.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 16, 2021)

Went and looked at my food plot.  Waiting on a dry spell so I can burn about 5 acres of woods.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 17, 2021)

catch22 said:


> and Im always looking for property


This!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2021)

Going to one of our properties to check on stuff and piddle for a day or two.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Going to one of our properties to check on stuff and piddle for a day or two.



Today’s piddling consisted of......

Pulled soil samples on 3 food plots 
Sprayed some stubborn thistle 
Moved a camera 
Freshened 4 mineral licks
Sawed and moved 3 recent blowdowns
Did some shooting lane trimming


----------



## 7 point (Feb 17, 2021)

Play around on GON while at work


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 17, 2021)

I went to shooter's den in Watkinsville to have them install a sling band on my son's inherited marlin 336 today at lunch. 

 I am glad I had them look at it instead of trying to do the work myself.  It looked like it would work but the part didn't fit.  I am glad they were able to try to make it work.

This midway part just wouldn't work.   I would have surely buggered it up and would have felt bad about messing up my deceased FIL's rifle everytime my son had it out.

After fiddling with it for an hour they put the gun back to original and wouldn't let me pay them.

I ordered a barrel/tube clamp instead. 

Can't say enough nice things about the staff there.  Top notch guys.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I went to shooter's den in Watkinsville to have them install a sling band on my son's inherited marlin 336 today at lunch.
> 
> I am glad I had them look at it instead of trying to do the work myself.  It looked like it would work but the part didn't fit.  I am glad they were able to try to make it work.
> 
> ...



Agree fully.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Feb 17, 2021)

I bought 200, #11 percussion caps,   Coupled with the 250 I already have, I should have enough to keep me sparking black powder in my muzzleloaders for the next several seasons.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 17, 2021)

Looked at a 20ft ladder stand at Bass Pro Shops!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 18, 2021)

Rainy day. 
Assembled a gravity feeder and mounted it on a tripod barrel feeder.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 18, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Dreamed of November



Me too.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 18, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Me too.


Some one made a AA type deer hunters group comment ..... I totally qualify!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2021)

I drank.......gotta be ready for toad camp


----------



## slow motion (Feb 18, 2021)

I read Death in the Silent Places. Not deer hunting but I like Capstick.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Hunted sheds.


Did you find any?
I looked yesterday but didn't find any. Pics showed they still had them on 2-13 but some pics on 2-16 looked like big bodies that may have lost but couldn't be sure.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 18, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> Did you find any?
> I looked yesterday but didn't find any. Pics showed they still had them on 2-13 but some pics on 2-16 looked like big bodies that may have lost but couldn't be sure.


Found 4 so far. Best is half a Ten pointer. (I just assume both sides 5 pts)


----------



## jimmy.444 (Feb 18, 2021)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> I bought 200, #11 percussion caps,   Coupled with the 250 I already have, I should have enough to keep me sparking black powder in my muzzleloaders for the next several seasons.


Where did you find the #11 percussion caps?
I need some


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Feb 18, 2021)

jimmy.444 said:


> Where did you find the #11 percussion caps?
> I need some



Outdoor Depot in Gainesville.  They only had 200 left after I bought mine.  So you better hurry.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 19, 2021)

Nothing again today except take pics of the snow piles we have now.  Our lot has 2 dozen this high right now


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 19, 2021)

Went to see my 81 year old property owner! Has to have another valve replaced Wednesday last one in 2013 like to have killed him! Neighbor already trying to buy him out! Hopefully go better than last time


----------



## Milkman (Feb 19, 2021)

Put the feeder shown in post #80 that I assembled yesterday in the woods.  Put 200 lbs. of corn in it. 
Did some more misc. pathway and shooting lane trimming.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2021)

Went and checked some trail cams on my lunch break. Found this laying 15 feet in front of one in a food plot. This is a buck that I was after this past season. I never saw him in person and wasn't 100% sure he hadn't gotten killed. Kind of glad I never got a look at him because he should be that much better in 6-7 months. He dropped both antlers sometime between the 21-31 of January.


----------



## devolve (Feb 20, 2021)

Filed a police report for all my stands and another $1,000 worth of stuff stolen out of my conex box. Lock was cut and they emptied me out. Weed eater had a serial number on it and was brand new. Hopefully be able to track that one down to a pawn shop. 
Gilmer county


----------



## Milkman (Feb 20, 2021)

Cleaned up golf cart and trailer after a few days piddling in the woods.


----------



## antharper (Feb 20, 2021)

Just got back from looking at a new piece of property ?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 20, 2021)

I tried to kill some coyotes.

Had a short set tonight at dark 30.  Started with a rabbit in distress and finished with some female howls, barking, Beta male howls and the hunting howls.

It was quiet until I ripped the hunting howls and all heck broke loose.  There were several all around me.   And then my thermal's battery died.  I forgot to charge it before I left and didn't realize until I was halfway to the farm.  Suprized I got the time I did.

Good news is I really like my new Felxtone caller.  It was half the price of either of the broken foxpro callers in my gun room.  Not even worth sending the foxpros back to be repaired AGAIN.  

This convinced me that the foxpros are junk.  I will never buy another.

Operation is better.  2x the remote range.  Many more calls.  Remote is more intuitive..  And flextone says theirs are moisture proof (foxpros are not..a light drizzle killed one of mine 2x).  I paid alot less for a new unit than foxpro charges to fix their junk.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 20, 2021)

Went and killed some of the pigs responsible for wrecking tripod feeders at my lease in East Ga.


----------



## DeoVindice (Feb 20, 2021)

I did a couple things today. I put out some corn, and let my 7 year old shoot the AR. He is determined to get his first buck this fall. 

I must get down to south Ga in the next couple of weeks to put up a blind and a lock on. It's no rush, of course, but I would rather do it now than in the hot weather. I reckon I'm one of the only folks in the world who actually prefers winter time in Ga.


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Feb 21, 2021)

Went and looked at one property for areas to plant some nut/fruit trees, been checking out what type of trees to plant on property next fall. Dustan, Crabapple, Persimmon.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 21, 2021)

finished washing hunting clothes and put i vacuum bags for storage...next is cleaning camper, storing coolers, stoves, and misc gear...guns are clean and in cabinet..removed batteries from flashlights storing batteries in small tubs....
have some "repair " work on camper but it will have to wait till mid summer...
Knee replacement surgery in 4 weeks !!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 21, 2021)

Checking out an old metal ladder stand I brought home that was abandoned by former hunters. Determined that it is scrap metal.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 21, 2021)

Placed a new trophy rock.  My mineral site was down to a little piece of mineral block. Woods are still flooded here.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 21, 2021)

Just sprayed my clover patch, and put some insecticide on my chestnut trees.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2021)

Putting together a new TV stand for the TV that's going to deer camp.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 21, 2021)

Went to club it’s underwater


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 21, 2021)

I bought 3 boxes of .308 ammo!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 21, 2021)

Club work day Sat cut down a big dead pine and also cut up 3 more that had recently fallen, Chain sawed and cut and opened up a long maybe 400 yd strip in some planted pines. Flagged and covered with wood planks an open well I found metal detecting.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 22, 2021)

I organized my ammo better, and took inventory, of the calibers, that I am low on, and plan to keep my eye open to purchase more, as it becomes available. However, I'm not going to buy at gouged prices, at this point, so this could take a while.  

Right now, it's looking like .308, and 30-06 rifles for next year, as that's what I have on hand now. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2021)

Just went to my local Walmart to check for ammo and peruse the clearance aisle (again). No ammo and nothing left on clearance that I wanted or would fit me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 23, 2021)

Took 3 food plot soil samples to my county extension service office.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 23, 2021)

I sold a jacket and bought a vest.   I'm making progress on hunting related stuff now


----------



## Buck Dropper (Feb 24, 2021)

Last week I found one side of a 170-180 class deer on a brand new property. 

Yesterday I scouted a 210 acre block of public land. Walked about 5 miles. Found two doe skulls and about 15 rubs from this past fall.

Today I sold a rangefinder that I found at a pawn shop two weeks ago, for a profit. 

Tomorrow, who knows! But it's definitely a 24/7/365 thing for me.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 24, 2021)

Took my kid to get his drivers license yesterday.......amazing how one can be nailing the parallel parking, then kill a few cones when it matters! He passed so no more having to leave the woods early(or not go at all), to take him to baseball practice!! Almost got him his ride too! Hope to do that today


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 24, 2021)

devolve said:


> Filed a police report for all my stands and another $1,000 worth of stuff stolen out of my conex box. Lock was cut and they emptied me out. Weed eater had a serial number on it and was brand new. Hopefully be able to track that one down to a pawn shop.
> Gilmer county


Lots of meth up there these days. I'm really sorry that happened!


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 24, 2021)

Pulled two summit climbers out of woods today.  At first stand I set up Lucky Duck and jacked up the tree.  waited about 15 minutes, enjoyed the view.  Pushed the remote buttons and nothing, not sure what happened to caller, it worked three days ago in my yard.  Oh well, pulled stand and then another.  Five more climbers to retrieve.  Going up to try to figure out what went wrong.  Meting with hunt club friends tonight for beers and serious business.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 24, 2021)

Buck Dropper said:


> Last week I found one side of a 170-180 class deer on a brand new property.
> 
> Yesterday I scouted a 210 acre block of public land. Walked about 5 miles. Found two doe skulls and about 15 rubs from this past fall.
> 
> ...


We Or at least I would like to see said shed


----------



## Milkman (Feb 24, 2021)

Talked to my brothers stepson about him hunting some with us this season.


----------



## willie1971 (Feb 24, 2021)

scout and replace camera batteries.  worked on a wet road bed.  This time of year, I do all my prep work for the fall.  No bugs, leaves, snakes and nothing else to do for the most part.   Come august - it's stand safety checks and replacing more batteries, and I'll be inside enjoying the air conditioner for the rest of the day


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 25, 2021)

Blackston said:


> We Or at least I would like to see said shed


X2!!


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 25, 2021)

I got a little work to do this weekend but I will be close to the farm so hopefully getting some soil samples, a lil shed hunting in, hopefully see some turkeys around, freshen up some mineral sites, may pre spread some lime because I have it, fertilize some clover plots, mow some turnips out of a some clover plots. I'll be happy to do any of the above if it's dry enough considering the rain south ga has gotten over the past month


----------



## Geezer Ray (Feb 25, 2021)

I shot my 32 caliber flintlock just in case DNR allows 30 caliber muzzle loaders. ,,,,,Did shoot it but not for that reason.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 25, 2021)

Ordered 8 soil sample kits for food plots...


----------



## TJay (Feb 25, 2021)

Did a side by side comparison of two rifle scopes in the twilight.


----------



## MYRX (Feb 25, 2021)

Put 4 new Nitto rock-gripper tires on my hunting truck. Got the front-end aligned. Rides great now. Filled my gravity feeders to tie them over some until spring budding breaks through.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2021)

Cut up and marinated some deer "sirloin tips" for supper tonight.


----------



## Impact97 (Feb 25, 2021)

Made a super osso buco from a front shank.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 25, 2021)

It was burn pile day at home. I had to take advantage of three dry days in a row. I read through all the deer hunting notes on my phone whilst paying vigilance to the fire.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 25, 2021)

Did some internet shopping for a new pack.....it’s currently out of stock, so I started compiling a list of the items and weight of each needed to go in the pack.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Feb 25, 2021)

Took advantage of the break in the cold weather and moved a couple of stands Tuesday.  One was only moved about 20 yds, but it was moved uphill on a plateau of sorts, where I could see a lot more ground. Sometimes in this game, 20 yds will make all the difference in getting a shot.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Feb 25, 2021)

I walked around the cotton field south of my home looking at deer and hog sign.  I found some deer tracks take if you could dig'm up two of them would fill a gallon bucket.  But like they say deer tracks make a thin soup.  Back to the walk around, I spotted a good deer trail and I followed it down into the woods.  The deeper I got into the woods the more sign I saw.  I was about 200 yards into the woods when I heard some limbs breaking.  I slid behind a big oak and waited.  I heard more brush breaking and I knew it was either someone coming up the branch or a big animal.  I waited about another five minutes and then a big hog popped out of the gallberries.  It was a big boar.  I hadn't expected to run up on a hog this size.  As I waited more hogs appeared.  I watched them as the herd moved up the branch.  Well it finally got to eh point of shoot or let them go.  I eased up my 45-70 and I put the cross hairs on the boars head and pulled the trigger.  One shot and he didn't move again.  I reloaded and throwed down on another big hog and it went down too.  Hogs were running everywhere.  I saw a nice one about a 100 lb. running toward the field and I fired again, he fell in his tracks.  Hogs don't stand a chance against a 45-70 loaded with 300 gr. hollow points going 2,100 fps.  Now the hard part loading and cleaning them.  Well not really, I called a friend that I have the deal of I kill'em and he cleans them for half the meat.  I gave him both the big hogs for cleaning the little one for me.  I'll have a good Bar-B-Que this weekend.


----------



## Worley (Feb 26, 2021)

Leased a new piece of dirt in Kentucky..


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 26, 2021)

Said a little prayer that we get offered the lease we been on 28 years again! They want to sell. Got a soon to be 4 old grandson and another still cooking to take hunting and them box stands on feed plots be the place


----------



## Son (Feb 26, 2021)

Rigging up to do some plots and to repair some roads. Rainy season developed many pot holes in our dirt roads.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 26, 2021)

Gathering materials and supplies for some HVAC duct work at our lake shack.  The house also serves as deer camp for one our our leases.  My son is a HVAC technician, I am his “not under the house helper”   We hope to do the work soon before snakes crawl.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Gathering materials and supplies for some HVAC duct work at our lake shack.  The house also serves as deer camp for one our our leases.  My son is a HVAC technician, I am his “not under the house helper”   We hope to do the work soon before snakes crawl.




They`re crawling now, and chances are that they den under your shack.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Feb 26, 2021)

Built a habitat scene from a bow kill 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 26, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re crawling now, and chances are that they den under your shack.



Thanks 
He was under there in January getting his parts list together and didn’t encounter anything. Hopefully we will have the same luck now.


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 26, 2021)

I repainted, rescreened, and rehung screen door at camp cabin. About to go ride the golf cart to see if anything is moving.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2021)

Put new heat shrink on my climber cables.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 26, 2021)

TJay said:


> Did a side by side comparison of two rifle scopes in the twilight.



What were your findings?


----------



## jimmy.444 (Feb 26, 2021)

Put a mineral site in at my ground blind spot on the lease. I didn’t feel like fishing today after going the last three.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 27, 2021)

Ran two deer out my yard yesterday morning.  Don’t want them to make it too easy for me next season.


----------



## TJay (Feb 27, 2021)

lonewolf247 said:


> What were your findings?


A friend of mine recently bought a Swaro Z5 2.4-12 x 50 and I was comparing it to my Z3 2.5-10 x 42 to see if an upgrade would make sense.  I liked the bigger field of view with the 50mm objective but at twilight the Z5 was only better by a very small margin, not enough to make me want to sell my Z3 and cough up the extra cash for the Z5.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 27, 2021)

BOWFINWHITT said:


> Built a habitat scene from a bow kill 10 yrs ago.


There’s a taxidermist somewhere that would likely pay you good money for a scene like that.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Feb 27, 2021)

hambone76 said:


> There’s a taxidermist somewhere that would likely pay you good money for a scene like that.


Thanks for the kind words....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 27, 2021)

Working on HVAC at the lake house/deer camp.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 27, 2021)

TJay said:


> A friend of mine recently bought a Swaro Z5 2.4-12 x 50 and I was comparing it to my Z3 2.5-10 x 42 to see if an upgrade would make sense.  I liked the bigger field of view with the 50mm objective but at twilight the Z5 was only better by a very small margin, not enough to make me want to sell my Z3 and cough up the extra cash for the Z5.




Ha, I was just curious.  I have a Swarovski Habicht 3-10x42, and another in 4-12x50, and a Z3 in 4-12x50.   The two 50mm objectives slightly edge above right at twilight as you mentioned, but it's not tremendous.

Don't quote me on this, because it's been a while since I researched the Z3 vs the Z5, but if I remember right, they are only small differences between the two.  The Z3 has 3x the zoom(3-9x36, 4-12x50), and the Z5 has 5x the zoom(2.4-12x50, 5-25x56). Other than that, the Z5 seems to be offered in higher magnification ranges, and maybe some different turret options, and side focus, because of higher magnification.  The Z3 scopes have fixed parallax. Both are lightweight, and built on 1" tubes. However, from an optical quality standpoint, I thought the lenses and such were pretty equal.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2021)

I drove up to my property in the country this afternoon and slowly walked over it and also checked out all four ponds while I was there.  It was so wet that I couldn't drive past the gate so I parked and walked the 3/4 mile or so back to the back of the property where the #4 pond is located.   I was amazed at seeing so many bass swimming just underneath the surface.  A couple of them were 2-3 pounders and the majority of them were about a pound or so. This is the same pond that back around last May, I fished in it for the first time in the past 15 or more years and I caught a 6 1/2 lb. bass on a gold lightweight crappie hook with a cricket and also an 8 1/2 lb bass on an artificial Crayfish lure that was bright day-glow green on its back and bright orange on its underneath side.   I fished a few times and I also caught some really large bream that would weigh about 3/4 -1 pound each as they were huge and they LOVED crickets.  I also saw plenty of fresh deer tracks and also lots of scratching by the turkeys as well today as well but did NOT find any sheds.

It was really odd BUT at the #3 pond, something had killed a full grown 4-5 foot tall Blue Herron apparently about 2-3 weeks ago and the skeleton, really long backbone and head/beak area and the wings and breastbone area had been totally torn apart from the backbone part of this skeleton.  This entire skeleton was located about 12-15 feet from the edge of the water...and every type of meat etc (wings, breast, thigh area and head had been stripped completely from the skeleton.   However I could ONLY find one long leg with feet still attached but it was ripped away from the carcass and looked somewhat normal as the leg and feet were still black in color.  All of this was lying in the pasture about 10-15 feet away from the edge of the water.  It just looked really odd and it made me wonder what in the heck might have killed and eaten this huge bird.

While I was up in the country today, I also stopped by a local business that sells ammunition, guns, etc and I spent $180 on ammunition including various types of 9 MM for my lady friend and also some 40 cal for me.  (I had also bought about $170 worth of 9 MM and also some 40 cal during last week as well.

What seemed really odd was the fact as I was just finishing up, two guys from Idaho drove up in a big heavy-duty fancy truck and had just come in the door looking for ammunition.  This was all in Lincolnton this afternoon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Working on HVAC at the lake house/deer camp.



Continuing same job


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 28, 2021)

Left the house yesterday morning at 4 with the machine behind the truck, drove 7 hours to a new MO farm up on the Iowa line.  

Rode around on the farmers ranger 4 seater... that I didn't know about...for 4.5 hours.

Drive 7 hours back home last night getting home at 1130 last night. 

Long day, but productive. These are some of the 1st hit me kinda areas we need to spend some time looking at.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 28, 2021)

Been shooting the bow(s) and just ordered a full capture fall away rest. I got a fletchings tool and it curves the fletchings for a true helical right twist,  but I didn’t like the way they went through the whisker biscuit . I put the junk fall away that came with my original bow back on and I liked it.......a lot! That’s why I ordered a NAP Apache for the PSE.


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 28, 2021)

Bought 2 cans of tire sealant for golf cart. Put one in LF tire. Drove about a mile. Had to put other can in to get back to camp. Leakage was on inside sidewall. Not a good spot. Got to budget new tires now.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 28, 2021)

Me and my # 1 hunting buddy went and checked a camera ( he likes ridin Shotgun) Gun safety and muzzle control can’t start to early !!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2021)

Not squat all week long but next week is different. I need to get my splitter running so we can split firewood for next fall. We cut down two nice hickorys last March and then the 'Ronas hit and stopped everything in it's tracks so the wood is cured right on up.


----------



## TJay (Feb 28, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Not squat all week long but next week is different. I need to get my splitter running so we can split firewood for next fall. We cut down two nice hickorys last March and then the 'Ronas hit and stopped everything in it's tracks so the wood is cured right on up.


That hickory is going to be fun to split after sitting all year!  Good thing you got a splitter!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2021)

TJay said:


> That hickory is going to be fun to split after sitting all year!  Good thing you got a splitter!



The voice of experience. ^ 

There is no way I'd go at it with a Go Devil and some wedges. Once good hickory cures up you can beat it to death with an 8 lb Go Devil and never get it to split.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 28, 2021)

Got a climber out the woods. Never sat in it there. Don’t know why I bother putting them out.


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 28, 2021)

I've got about 10 "sticks" of 22" diameter hickory to split. Guess its time to put the nephews to work. Wood pile getting low. We had timber cut last year. Plenty of hardwood left laying for easy pickings.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2021)

Cleaning up and throwing away after the weekends work at the camp.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 1, 2021)

Getting on my honey do list this week......trust me, it has EVERYTHING to do with hunting


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 1, 2021)

Recovered three of my climbers.
Two more to go... I’ll get them another cool morning


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 1, 2021)

I changed the earl and filters on my 4 wheeler.......now i am practicing my drinkin'


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 1, 2021)

Bout the most I done today that had anything to do with hunting was finished bunching up a pile of trees and brush so it’ll finish burning down so I can get the pine trees set out


----------



## Bucaramus (Mar 1, 2021)

Blackston said:


> View attachment 1069355View attachment 1069361View attachment 1069362Me and my # 1 hunting buddy went and checked a camera ( he likes ridin Shotgun) Gun safety and muzzle control can’t start to early !!!!


Is that one of the Banks 300's?


----------



## Blackston (Mar 1, 2021)

Bucaramus said:


> Is that one of the Banks 300's?


Yes sir I bought 2 of em for 225$ from a co worker .... Couldn’t pass em up ....


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2021)

I ordered a site light bore sighter to check/assure scope alignment during season. Ammo is too scarce to do test shots regularly.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 2, 2021)

Filled my feeders.


----------



## Mauser (Mar 2, 2021)

Loaded 60 308s,150 gr speer btsp pushed by 46gr Ramshot Tac


----------



## MYRX (Mar 2, 2021)

Spent about 1.5 hours with my investment manager. Yep, think I can swing retirement this September.  That equates to a lot more quality deer hunting time.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 2, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Getting on my honey do list this week......trust me, it has EVERYTHING to do with hunting


^^^this maybe the best thing that most of us could do to get extra hunting time in.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Mar 2, 2021)

I have been looking at buying a limb pruning saw.  What I found was, those things are not cheap.  I am having a hard time  justifying buying one right now at the price they cost.  I want a new rifle and scope and I can't afford both.  I am sure my wife is going to push me to get the limb saw since we need to trim the drive way trees at the farm.  I  was told I could change the head on my Stihl weedeater and buy just the chain saw head for it, I'm going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Son (Mar 2, 2021)

I stayed in out of the rain. Plus, rested up to hit those food plots the next good day we have. Hope to find another arrowhead. Rain sure brings them out in plowed ground


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 3, 2021)

Nimrod71 said:


> I have been looking at buying a limb pruning saw.  What I found was, those things are not cheap.  I am having a hard time  justifying buying one right now at the price they cost.  I want a new rifle and scope and I can't afford both.  I am sure my wife is going to push me to get the limb saw since we need to trim the drive way trees at the farm.  I  was told I could change the head on my Stihl weedeater and buy just the chain saw head for it, I'm going to check it out tomorrow.




Don't remember what was paid for it, but we've been using a hooyeman electric limb saw for probably 6 years now. We have the longest extension and 2 batteries. Keep it oiled and charged and it's never let us down. 

Bubba broke something on it and reached out to buy a replacement and the fella sent him a new one free of charge too.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2021)

Got my second dose of Phizer Covid vaccine.  Hopefully COVID will be behind us by the 2021 season.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2021)

I guess I have officially taken over my sons PSE.....he’s got no desire and wants me to have it so I guess it’s mine......it’s a bitter sweet dilemma   I switched over the 3 pin from the 5 pin with light......it’s sweet but 5 pins is too much for me. After a few rounds this am I increased the draw length half an inch and it sure steadied the pins. It’s dead on at 20, 30, & 40 and both of my mechanicals fly just like field points


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 3, 2021)

Got a appointment for dose #1 in the morning! Hopefully we can get past this China flu thing!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 4, 2021)

Piddling with a ladder stand getting it ready to put up. Hopefully my grandson will help me install it soon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 4, 2021)

Weather broke off nice and I had a day off at same time.

Picked the bow up for 1st time since season ended.  Shot a dozen arrows into a waterlogged target .  

Good to be back


----------



## elfiii (Mar 4, 2021)

Counting down to next Wednesday and my 2nd shot. Thursday 3/11 is my break out of jail day and I'm headed to the woods. Hope it don't rain!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 4, 2021)

April 1st get 2nd then be ready to go! So far feel better than shingles vaccine


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bought two 4x4 chair mats for my box blinds as well as some buckwheat and clover for spring foodplots.  Oh....and as I do everyday.....looked for ammo!!


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 4, 2021)

Nothing.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 4, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> Nothing.



Some days are just like that.


----------



## Bucaramus (Mar 4, 2021)

Looking for land to purchase. Will be heading to camp tomorrow to start feeders if the loggers are done and put out some mineral blocks.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 4, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> Nothing.





elfiii said:


> Some days are just like that.



So what do y’all call logging onto the best deer hunting forum in the WWW?
Durn sure ain’t nuttin. ?


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 5, 2021)

Pulled last two stands this morning


----------



## rugerfan (Mar 5, 2021)

Bought more ammo.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 5, 2021)

Checked out Mathews V3 bow at bow shop


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2021)

Repacked the wheel bearings on the utility trailer I haul my golf cart and 4 wheeler on.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2021)

rugerfan said:


> Bought more ammo.



What caliber and where?


----------



## rugerfan (Mar 5, 2021)

Milkman said:


> What caliber and where?



7 mag, paid more than I wanted to on Gunbroker. Lost out the last two times this particular brand showed up for sale at BPS.  So I just bit the bullet ,so to speak.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2021)

Milkman said:


> So what do y’all call logging onto the best deer hunting forum in the WWW?
> Durn sure ain’t nuttin. ?



I stay logged in on multiple devices. I plead insanity. I'm just crazy about this place.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 6, 2021)

Cleaned out the chicken coop, transported  the fertilizer to my food plot.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 6, 2021)

Went to a farm equipment auction. I am a deer farmer. I refrained from buying anything today. However, I did look at this little food plot thingy.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Went to a farm equipment auction. I am a deer farmer. I refrained from buying anything today. However, I did look at this little food plot thingy. View attachment 1070346



I bet they were proud of that food plot thingy.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I bet they were proud of that food plot thingy.



I agree but don’t know what it brought.  It was over towards the backside and probably among the last items that will sell today.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 6, 2021)

I guess I need to quit doing anything until I find out if I got a place to hunt!


----------



## Blackston (Mar 6, 2021)

Attended Ga taxidermy association show !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2021)

Topped all the feeders with Protein and done a lot of walking looking for sheds.


----------



## Son (Mar 6, 2021)

Today, March 6, friend and I worked on two elevated blinds. Plum wore us out. Relocating, repairing etc.


----------



## SRShunter (Mar 7, 2021)

I got up early


----------



## Milkman (Mar 7, 2021)

Printed out my soil samples from UGA. Making notes and formulating how many pounds of what I need to add.


----------



## Powerline (Mar 7, 2021)

Cut some more sweet gums yesterday! Limbed up some pines around some clover I planted. Pulled a soil sample sending to UGA. Planted a pollinator mix. Started a supplemental feed trail with milo for my quail. Checked a lot of saplings one month after my Rx fire and looks like I got good top kill. Plum stand is almost in full bloom. Hooked on habitat work!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 8, 2021)

Picked up some hard to find Arkansas Black apple trees. My local HD had some  in one gallon containers for $15. Now I gotta plant them.


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 8, 2021)

We lost our lease so... Getting my camper ready to pull home and removing deer stands.    Sad day.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 8, 2021)

Deerhead said:


> We lost our lease so... Getting my camper ready to pull home and removing deer stands.    Sad day.


Sorry to hear that! Afraid I’m about to lose both my places at the same time


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 8, 2021)

Blackston said:


> We Or at least I would like to see said shed





hambone76 said:


> X2!!



I measured it today, came out to 73 inches. Assuming he was identical on the opposite side with an 18 inch spread he would gross at 164. Not as big as I originally thought but a great deer nonetheless. For reference, that is a size 12 boot in the first pic & the second pic is a buck I killed this past fall that came out right at 140”. 

It’s probably 2-3 years old so I’m hoping his sons and grandsons are still in the area.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 11, 2021)

Yesterday bushhogged my favorite hunting area and knocked down some privet. 
Put out 50 lb buck muscle and 100 lb corn in the feeder. 
Today cut around the trees in the area I bushhooged yesterday and trimmed around my plum, crab apple and pear trees in the above area. 
Cut my neighbors yard as a hope that she will allow me access to her place again. 
Pulled trail camera cards, all bucks have shed. Between 2-17 and 3-6 2021.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 11, 2021)

I planted the Arkansas Black trees I bought a few days ago. I also pruned my other fruit trees whilst there.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 11, 2021)

Burned about 10 acres of my property


----------



## Milkman (Mar 12, 2021)

Moved dirt with the tractor filling mud holes and rough places at hunting land.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 12, 2021)

I worked. Cost a lot of money to hunt these days.. Ain’t yall heard?.?.?


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 12, 2021)

Set out some yote traps.


----------



## spring (Mar 13, 2021)

Planting corn and thinning trees:


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2021)

Thursday - cleaned guns

Yesterday - cleaned more guns

Today - finish cleaning guns


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 14, 2021)

Fertilized some swamp chestnut  oaks down in the woods.  Ready for them to mature enough for acorn production.  After 21 years I’m getting impatient.


----------



## Timberman (Mar 14, 2021)

Established two mineral sites, checked for Turkey sign, and hunted rocks.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 14, 2021)

Been staying busy. Established a mineral site on my 85 acre property in Oklahoma. We moved out here last spring & it’s definitely a change to the pine & ag land of South Georgia.



Been scouting tons of public land here & found some big rubs.




Lastly, found two brand new Tactacam Reveals at Walmart this weekend, at their original price of $99. If you know anything about these cams, they’ve been super in demand and people have been selling used models for anywhere from $130-$175. They’re Verizon models so they’ll be great for the farm in Georgia.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2021)

Got Turkey hunting gear ready to walk out the door. Maybe tomorrow if the rain breaks.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 17, 2021)

Can’t do good deer related stuff due to seemingly back to back medical stuff. Sure am glad my retirement package included Medicare supplement. I like zero copayment on doctors and hospitals. I did manage to slip into TSC to get a part for my trailer. 
Sorry back to your normally scheduled deer thread.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm contemplating heading to camp today. Might try and roost a long beard this evening and maybe get up early tomorrow and go sit and listen.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 18, 2021)

I rode past some good deer land yesterday.  Does that count?  Even if it's the same deer land I ride by 7 days a week and cant hunt it???


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I rode past some good deer land yesterday.  Does that count?  Even if it's the same deer land I ride by 7 days a week and cant hunt it???



Most definitely.  We who share the addiction understand.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 18, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I rode past some good deer land yesterday.  Does that count?  Even if it's the same deer land I ride by 7 days a week and cant hunt it???



Anything that feeds the addiction counts.


----------



## canine933 (Mar 18, 2021)

I spoke with KMcKinnie. I don’t know if that was good or bad or even if it counts!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 18, 2021)

Looked for 3-500 ac to lease.  Still looking...


----------



## gma1320 (Mar 18, 2021)

I went to work...to help pay for hunting


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2021)

While in Athens I went to Academy to check for ammo.  No luck on a deer caliber I have, but I got some 22 magnum.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Mar 18, 2021)

Ate some deer jerky.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 18, 2021)

Went to doctor and got some gout medicine and a shot of steroids! Funny how when you get old you have every problem your dad had at the same age


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 19, 2021)

Shed hunted on my place. The other side of the creek that I have not even stepped foot on in 2 years. Found 1 dead head. Saw some good rubs. Beavers dammed the little creek creating a great duck hole, but also eating the trees .I try to leave that side as a sanctuary and hunt the house side.


----------



## Son (Mar 19, 2021)

I checked in here to see what y'all were doing


----------



## Blackston (Mar 19, 2021)

Checked truck buck results and breathed a sigh of relief , because I opted to not have my buck measured .... If y’all haven’t looked at results y’all should check out the 7 yo that won his week .....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 19, 2021)

I pressure washed the driveway case a deer needed trackin across is this fall.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 20, 2021)

I’m Turkey hunting today. That means I can start counting the days until deer season now.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 20, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I’m Turkey hunting today. That means I can start counting the days until deer season now.



How many turkeys you counting?


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2021)

I cleaned out the basket mounted on the front rack of my atv. Man I had been wondering where some of that stuff was.


----------



## Buckstop (Mar 20, 2021)

Took some soil samples from a few plots and pulled a couple camera cards this afternoon before sitting n listening for turkeys flying up this evening.


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 21, 2021)

Swapped out camera cards, Moved one camera.  Now go home and go through pictures. In diesel side by side.


----------



## FlipKing (Mar 21, 2021)

Put out 1200lbs of protien and shot my deer riflr to 600 yards.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 21, 2021)

00Beau said:


> Swapped out camera cards, Moved one camera.  Now go home and go through pictures. In diesel side by side.


That’s a nice side by side.


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 21, 2021)

Well not today. But sat up 2 ground blinds last week. Brushed them in. Want the deer to get use to them well before bow season. Picked up 160 acres close to the farm for bow hunting. Checked the roads changed locks and set out mineral blocks. When turkey season over will get serious about cleaning out the entry road and set up feeders and cameras.


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 21, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> That’s a nice side by side.


Yes sir. Very comfortable


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 21, 2021)

00Beau said:


> Swapped out camera cards, Moved one camera.  Now go home and go through pictures. In diesel side by side.



Crew cab Side by Side. With Ps and heat and AC and a big bed. 
What will they think of next. 
Too cold today to have that top off though. Maybe later in the week.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 22, 2021)

Did something yesterday that I havent done since before deer season...picked up sticks and branches from the winter and hit the yard with weed and feed.  It's just starting to show a little green in parts.

So yet again nothing to do with deer season


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 22, 2021)

Went turkey hunting, scared off 6 deer when they came in down wind.  Checked on my burn area, still looks like scorched earth.


----------



## MYRX (Mar 22, 2021)

I went turkey hunting for the 1st time in years, (too windy to fish). While turkey hunting I checked all of my deer stands. I thought it was too windy to turkey hunt but a buddy of mine got one each day on our property this weekend! So I went home and had a wild turkey bourbon, and looked at all my pictures from this past deer season.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 22, 2021)

Bad day for my arthritic pain. I sat in a recliner in my man room and watched a few hours of “The War” from Ken Burns. 
Also figured on where to hang the next mount.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 22, 2021)

I hung my stands in my garage.  I have finished all maintenance on the stand parts.  I still have some work on the cables and a few of the seats.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 23, 2021)

00Beau said:


> Swapped out camera cards, Moved one camera.  Now go home and go through pictures. In diesel side by side.


That thing just might get you wherever you want to go! Nice and congrats.......haven’t been a big fan of the Jeep trucks, but I like that one!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 23, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I hung my stands in my garage.  I have finished all maintenance on the stand parts.  I still have some work on the cables and a few of the seats.View attachment 1073418


Harry’s wife to Harry: “how many climbing stands does one man need?”
Harry to wife: “ just one more dear, just one more.”


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 23, 2021)

I cut a new set of arrows yesterday.......I’ll shoot them today!


----------



## HughW2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yesterday I went down to my own ”little section of heaven” in the middle GA flat woods.  Looked for sheds and scouted for activity.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 23, 2021)

Clicked on and accepted lease for 21 and printed out and read! If it sells I get 30 days notice to get out and a prorated refund! Might get a little loud if happen in season!


----------



## Bud Man (Mar 23, 2021)

7 tons of lime on 7 acres of food plots and built a 6x6 blind 13 ft off the ground. Trying to get everything done before the weather gets hot


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 23, 2021)

New trail camera came in the mail, put it out to watch a trophy rock.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 24, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Harry’s wife to Harry: “how many climbing stands does one man need?”
> Harry to wife: “ just one more dear, just one more.”


That is a pretty accurate... ha ha


----------



## rstallings1979 (Mar 24, 2021)

Bought a bordering piece of property next to our current farm.  I spent an entire 6 months in a pretty comfortable position having paid off 85% of my debt that has been weighing on me for the last 15 years and then the new year arrives with a new president and the threat of increasing capital gains and taxes. This caused the bordering landowner (who has no wife or kids) to decide to finally sell me the land.  So now I am right back at it.  You don't get many opportunities to buy the land next to you so I had to do it.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 24, 2021)

Priced the tract of ours there selling came out to $1236 a month for 30 years! That’s a lot for a old retired fellow


----------



## Milkman (Mar 25, 2021)

Had some minor surgery on a toe a couple of days ago so I am working in my little shop.  Just piddling around with adding frame work for netting around a ladder stand I have at home.


----------



## gtb3440 (Mar 25, 2021)

Assembled my new (used) crossbow.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2021)

I just texted Bubba to see if he is gonna make the run up this weekend so we can pull the remaining stands and clean out the cabin on the MO farm we gave up after 5 years.  So that's gotta count too dont it?

New land new opportunities. I hope


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 28, 2021)

Put that fall away rest on my bow yesterday......I do like it! I did something else too, but I forgot what it was.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2021)

I shed hunted while I turkey hunted this weekend so I got a twofer.


----------



## Triple C (Mar 28, 2021)

At our age...you just can't beat a twofer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 28, 2021)

Rolling north. Last sunrise from the cabin at the Z farm in MO.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Rolling north. Last sunrise from the cabin at the Z farm in MO.
> View attachment 1074257View attachment 1074258View attachment 1074259



Why is taking them down a lot harder than putting them up?


----------



## Milkman (Mar 29, 2021)

Headed to the lake house/deer camp for a few. Gotta clean up the pontoon and do a little road work at the hunting property. 
Life is Good !!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 29, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Why is taking them down a lot harder than putting them up?




Was a slight breeze of 30+ yesterday too


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 29, 2021)

Checked my trail cam, 341 pics of does at my trophy rock in about 5 days.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 31, 2021)

Fertilized my food plot, and it’s getting some rain.  It Oughta jump now.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 31, 2021)

Checked on lime price at Lowe’s. They have it for $3.48 for 40 lb bag of pulverized. Also 10% off if you but 10 bags or more. That less than $3.10 a bag. Gotta go back and get me a pallet of that.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 1, 2021)

Pulled in a couple ladder stands today after turkey hunting. Replaced platform wood and put some swivel seats on them.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 1, 2021)

Got my soil test results and ordered lime, fertilizer, and buckwheat today for three new food plots.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 1, 2021)

I drilled Him.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 2, 2021)

Been working on fabricating an enclosure for a little plain-Jane ladder. 

And yes it has more sections of ladder.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 2, 2021)

Canceled my turkey hunt this morning due to my nephew and a buddy hunting the farm 2 young run and gun type. Went to property and cleaned off road not a lot of cutting but hooking and pulling trees off road. Set 2 cameras up then put out a couple pig pipes to gauge how many hogs on back of property.


----------



## pse hunter (Apr 2, 2021)

I scouted a lot of public land today ended up walking 4 miles nice cool day to do it


----------



## bear claw (Apr 2, 2021)

I assembled a couple feeders today need to put together a ladder stand this weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 3, 2021)

Bought another 5 ft bush hog. My brother picked  it up for me at an auction he was at. Not bad for $325


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 3, 2021)

Got on a couple of web sites talk junk about those crazy Dem's trying to take are gun rights away from us.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 5, 2021)

I got some more of these 100gr inserts and a new scraper.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2021)

Me and the Mrs. took a load of firewood to camp yesterday. Then we took a walk in the woods with the dog. He loved it. No leash required!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 5, 2021)

Leveling up sunken spots in the yard ain’t got nothing to do with deer hunting. BUT it is building up credits with “she who must be obeyed”


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 5, 2021)

I ate some chicken for lunch, which in turn, relieves some pressure from my venison stash, which in turn, allows me to be slightly more selective next deer season.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 5, 2021)

Just zeroed my new deer gun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2021)

I thought about shooting my bow!


----------



## Resica (Apr 5, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Did something yesterday that I havent done since before deer season...picked up sticks and branches from the winter and hit the yard with weed and feed.  It's just starting to show a little green in parts.
> 
> So yet again nothing to do with deer season


Hey Jim, hear any birds when you were grabbing stands in Missouri?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2021)

Resica said:


> Hey Jim, hear any birds when you were grabbing stands in Missouri?



A few gobbles, but saw bunches of turks in every field.  Season opens in 2 weeks.  This flock was having fun.  Sorry for quality, but they were several hundred out


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 5, 2021)

I built a new deer stand last week. The Grandsons are going to love it !


----------



## Resica (Apr 5, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> A few gobbles, but saw bunches of turks in every field.  Season opens in 2 weeks.  This flock was having fun.  Sorry for quality, but they were several hundred out
> 
> View attachment 1075395View attachment 1075396View attachment 1075397


Good deal Mr. Jim. No apology necessary!! Love it!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2021)

gacowboy said:


> I built a new deer stand last week. The Grandsons are going to love it !



Cadillac!


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 5, 2021)

Bought 9 bags of lime on sale today for spring foodplots and found 4 boxes of 7 mag ammo, so it was a great day today!!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 6, 2021)

gacowboy said:


> I built a new deer stand last week. The Grandsons are going to love it !


I sure do!!  Nice!


----------



## Bud Man (Apr 6, 2021)

Built a 4x6 blind 12 ft off the ground over the weekend, spent 5 hours on the tractor today, going to plant summer food plots tomorrow try to beat the rain. Buckwheat soy beans cow peas got some leftover rye and a bunch of clover various mixes looking forward to seeing how it produces


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 7, 2021)

Taught the wife how to bush hog our clover plots yesterday. We are going to finish today. Spray next week and the week after weather permitting


----------



## lancek742 (Apr 7, 2021)

Worked so I can take off in the fall lol


----------



## Bud Man (Apr 7, 2021)

Well the weather held out and I was lucky enough to get everything done, planted seven acres today and got it covered. We should have rain around 11:00 tonight and everything hopefully will germinate and take off and make some great summer food sources


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bought another All Season Feeder Great feeders


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 9, 2021)

I took my ground blind turkey hunting yesterday after work......first time ever doing that. Just a quick simple setup . While I won’t be ashamed to kill a turkey from it, I really want to get some reps carrying it and setting it up on the fly. The plan is to USE it next year with the bow......hope to do it again this afternoon.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 9, 2021)

Picked up some camo spray paint at Home Depot.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 10, 2021)

Going with my wife to the lake house/deer camp for cleaning. She hasn’t been since last fall. 
Can y’all believe she thinks I may have allowed the house to get unclean ???


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2021)

Y’all get the picture.?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> View attachment 1076185
> 
> Y’all get the picture.?


Whatcha doin?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 10, 2021)

I took my corn feeder down from a few years of hangin in a tree now that bait is legal it’s just not worth the trouble.


----------



## Son (Apr 10, 2021)

Watching it rain and the wind blow, but broke plots couple days ago.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 10, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I took my corn feeder down from a few years of hangin in a tree now that bait is legal it’s just not worth the trouble.



Yep, that'll fix that!
 I used to fuss with the illegal baiters in my old hunt club. They'd say, "I just can't wait til its legal."
 I'd say, "What good will it do you then? Everybody else will have TWO piles of corn by their stand."
 I still wonder if they've ever killed any good deer yet.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Yep, that'll fix that!
> I used to fuss with the illegal baiters in my old hunt club. They'd say, "I just can't wait til its legal."
> I'd say, "What good will it do you then? Everybody else will have TWO piles of corn by their stand."
> I still wonder if they've ever killed any good deer yet.


I tried corn 2 or 3 hunts but I hate lookin at korn instead of deer huntin.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 10, 2021)

I always hated the thought of what the others would think about me if they found my stand with a circle of corn around it.
 Then I found out 'the others' were doing it themselves.
 We were all trying to kill the same few good bucks. I felt like it was like friends cheating at the card table.
 Now that it's legal, I have much less qualms about it. Still don't like it myself because I always feel like I should be hunting the deer movement instead of this pile of corn. Then if Ihunt the deer movement, I feel like I should be hunting the pile of corn. I call it cornfusion.


----------



## TJay (Apr 10, 2021)

Left camp this morning after three unsuccessful days of chasing turkeys.  We cleared a camp road of a downed tree and I cleared a brush pile that stuck out into one of my favorite food plots.  Ate good had some drinks and good conversation along with getting some of my favorite kind of exercise.


----------



## Blackston (Apr 10, 2021)

Went to Jekyll with family today .... pretty sure I found a scrape right next to Turtle center .... Probably a MONSTER!!! ?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 10, 2021)

It matters not where the buck hides it only matters where you were when and if you see that buck.


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Apr 10, 2021)

New tires on the truck, tomorrow going to mark some trees to take down for a better view of a food plot. Looking forward to see how the tires work in the mud.


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 12, 2021)

elfiii said:


> View attachment 1076185
> 
> Y’all get the picture.?


Looks like work to me. You are supposed to be retired!


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 12, 2021)

Sprayed the food plots my wife cut last week. Finishing up tomorrow. Clethodim 2 E. 2 4 DB in about 10 days


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 12, 2021)

Pulled camera cards. Piles of deer hitting the mineral piles. Probably won’t go back in there for a couple weeks. Got one band of hogs that came thru just once in 30 days which made me happy. We been wearing them out on the fields so maybe that’s helping.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 12, 2021)

Had to go to Covington today. Decided to see if that Walmart might have any ammo. Their sporting goods area is as bare as a ghost town.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 12, 2021)

Tried to melt all this boolit lead.
Seems its Mission Impossible now for days and the knights.


----------



## shea900 (Apr 12, 2021)

swapped out the camera cards and looked at them with my Dad. I have to 
put the cards in the computer and run the mouse, Dad won't learn how to 
do it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 12, 2021)

Im hind quarter done.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 12, 2021)

Freshened up a mineral site at the house


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 13, 2021)

I learned a lot about my arrows yesterday.......I’ve realized I’ve wasted a lot of time and money(not too much). Finally figured out a way to setup paper for nock tuning. Had so much fun fletching my own arrows, I had been neglecting a vital role in arrow production. Turns out those 500s won’t even nock tune, but the 350s and the Kryptos(370?) were making bullet holes.......I knew they flew great, just not how great.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 13, 2021)

I also ordered a new turkey vest from Midway USA......it’s gonna help me get through turkey season leading to deer season


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 13, 2021)

Looked at some trail cam pics of my mineral site.   Seems deer like the tsc red mineral block just as much as the trophy rock right beside it.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 13, 2021)

Got me some black pipe insulation to use for padding on ladder stand rails


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 13, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Got me some black pipe insulation to use for padding on ladder stand rails


Camo tape or zip tie install? I like using the camo tape for these apps, but it’s so ez to keep zips on hand


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 14, 2021)

Got truck loaded up for the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia spring hunt at Tuckahoe WMA this weekend. If anyone is down there stop by the camp site for some good eating, and pig hunting.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Camo tape or zip tie install? I like using the camo tape for these apps, but it’s so ez to keep zips on hand



I use either zip ties or black duct tape.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 14, 2021)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Got truck loaded up for the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia spring hunt at Tuckahoe WMA this weekend. If anyone is down there stop by the camp site for some good eating, and pig hunting.


That sounds like a great time! Wish I could go. Think y’all will see pigs? I haven’t  in quite a while.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2021)

Ordered a new starter for my old Massey Ferguson 135. It has been doing deer stuff almost as long as me.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 17, 2021)

Went to the forum 20th anniversary gathering. I had a great time and met some great people???

But as for deer hunting related......
I got to listen to one of our members explaining how he shot a deer uphill from the basement of a house. That story needs its own thread. ???


----------



## Echo (Apr 17, 2021)

Toured an established QDM club that just happens to have a spot available for me. Perfectly located only three (3) miles from my driveway. Beautiful hardwood bottoms and upland pines with one secluded clear cut for those days you feel like having a bigger view of things. Can't wait to get things moving towards next fall!


----------



## phillips david 123 (Apr 17, 2021)

Couple hours at the archery range.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 17, 2021)

Between yesterday and today I’ve been busy.  

Spread 5 tons of lime on the new food plots. 

Made some progress on a box stand to take my daughter hunting with me. 

Then to wrap the day up I had a cold adult beverage and slung a few dozen arrows.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 18, 2021)

I went to the range to develop a load and zero my new .54 cal. flintlock that I just finished building last week.  I plan to hunt with it exclusively next season.


I think I found my load!  (50 yards, 90 grains FFg, patched round ball).  Next week, I'll see how she does at 75-100 yards.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Apr 18, 2021)

That’s some big holes Gahunter


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Went to the forum 20th anniversary gathering. I had a great time and met some great people???
> 
> But as for deer hunting related......
> I got to listen to one of our members explaining how he shot a deer uphill from the basement of a house. That story needs its own thread. ???





YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD FOR SURE !!!

That story and 18 other ones definitely needs a thread of their  own!!!  

I've been to 6 World Fairs, watched a goat-roping contest, watched a flea jump over a mountain, watched a Chihuahua eat up a 400 pound mountain lion, and I also watched a p-ant eat a bale of cotton BUT I ain't never heard such tales as I heard yesterday at the GON Gathering !!!  

ps:  Somewhere in there, it must be a television show called, "Believe it or NOT" that is just waiting to be aired soon !!!!


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 18, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> That’s some big holes Gahunter



You think those .54 caliber holes are big?  Consider this: the Brown Bess Muskets used by both British and Colonial troops in the Revolutionary War was .75 caliber and shot a ball approaching 800 grains!  

It's no wonder that getting hit by one was pretty much a death sentence for the unfortunate soul on the receiving end.


----------



## Son (Apr 18, 2021)

Checked out deer photos sent to my cellphone this morning. Does.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2021)

Put out about 1,600 pounds of AntlerXtreme. Looked for sheds. Didn’t find any and freshened up 5 mineral sites. Be back in a week to keep the trough feeders full.


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 18, 2021)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Between yesterday and today I’ve been busy.
> 
> Spread 5 tons of lime on the new food plots.
> 
> ...




I like that pull behind spreader!  Is it a rental or do you own it?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2021)

Got these yesterday from trailcampro.com. They will be in the woods next weekend.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 18, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> I like that pull behind spreader!  Is it a rental or do you own it?



It’s a rental, if you buy the like from them they let you use the buggy.


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 18, 2021)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> It’s a rental, if you buy the like from them they let you use the buggy.



Where at?  I could use a ton and a half I hard to get to places


----------



## James12 (Apr 18, 2021)

Don’t have the resources to dime and lime any spots, but I did stare and even hold my PB today that stays on a table in the house ?


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 19, 2021)

I did laundry, then a good retreat of permethrin 
 And yes, that’s my new turkey vest


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2021)

Found a bargain on some pint jars for canning deer.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 21, 2021)

Got my twice daily emails from my Cuddelink cameras. 
Here’s a couple of real trophies I am feeding. What do y’all figure these will score?

Yep. I need to shorten that tube when it gets empty.


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 22, 2021)

I have been turning a few wrenches on the Ford tractor I bought last fall. 

I will be spraying 2 4 DB next week if it warms up


----------



## Milkman (Apr 22, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> I have been turning a few wrenches on the Ford tractor I bought last fall.
> 
> I will be spraying 2 4 DB next week if it warms up



Wishbone inspired me. I am working on a little tractor repair too.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 23, 2021)

Put some lime on my food plots yesterday.


----------



## Son (Apr 23, 2021)

Went fishing


----------



## Gbr5pb (Apr 26, 2021)

Me and best buddy put out a TS mineral block


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 26, 2021)

Sprayed half my plots today with 2 4 DB. Will finish Wednesday. Turned a few wrenches on the Ford tractor as well. Looks like a fuel blockage coming out of the tank. Further examination required


----------



## Milkman (Apr 26, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Sprayed half my plots today with 2 4 DB. Will finish Wednesday. Turned a few wrenches on the Ford tractor as well. Looks like a fuel blockage coming out of the tank. Further examination required



If it’s a diesel you might try adding some anti-gel additive.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 26, 2021)

Nikon Binoculars at ReI seemed well worth the $90.
They are 10x25
For $80 you can get the 8x25.
Very clear compact and seem just right.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 26, 2021)

I bought the 10x


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 26, 2021)

Milkman said:


> If it’s a diesel you might try adding some anti-gel additive.



Fuel is fresh. I changed my filters and cannot get fuel out the other end to the injector pump. Used my brake bleeder vacuum pump to pull fuel through but no success. Will siphon the tank and remove the Petcock. Will use my inspection camera to check out the inside of the tank


----------



## Milkman (Apr 27, 2021)

Been at the lake house/ deer camp since Sunday.  Piddling with odd jobs at the land and lake.  Life is good.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 27, 2021)

Bush hogged the back plot. Changed batteries on a camera. Shot my bow. Day dreamed about the fall.


----------



## Blackston (Apr 27, 2021)

Stared at my mounts


----------



## SRShunter (Apr 27, 2021)

Took a nap, good one too


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 27, 2021)

Rode down the road


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 27, 2021)

Brand new pair of eye glasses Man it's tough getting older


----------



## Son (Apr 27, 2021)

Checked our hunting woods today. Found one tower blind down. Looks like strong winds threw it a distance, or rolled it after it went down. It's the only one out of several that was down. Many places were flooded. One blind sitting on a small hill in the swamp, is in water. First time I've seen water on that hill in over 34 years. Lots of small trees down in roads too.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 28, 2021)

Caught up on this thread...


----------



## Milkman (Apr 28, 2021)

Ordered some Clethodim and surfactant for spraying my clover  plots.


----------



## Stroker (Apr 28, 2021)

Ordered a new CVA Wolf in stainless and some more PB bullets in 245 and 295 grain hp's.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

Tried to find bullets


----------



## Gbr5pb (Apr 28, 2021)

Took the grandson trout fishing riding scouting some of the places used to go 30 years ago! Places we fished and hunted on what used to be Blue Ridge WMA are posted! So I guess we were on private land? Don’t matter anyway never saw a deer track did see where a bear crossed the creek excited grandson! Are all the deer gone? Hard to hunt where there’s not even tracks


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Apr 28, 2021)

Burned another 10 acres and planted an acre food plot. Got one more to go


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 28, 2021)

Finished spraying 2 4 DB on the clover plots. Planted some okra, 3 kinds of squash. Speckled butter beans, stringless green beans, cantaloupe, and watermelon. 

Drained the fuel tank on the Ford. Found 1 fuel can spout, 2 petcock screens and some rust. Removed the petcock. Think I am going to remove the tank and get it cleaned. Petcock was blocked


----------



## Nimrod71 (Apr 30, 2021)

I just finished planting 50 white oak trees on our farm.  I plan to plant more next week.  Deer really love them big acorns and I have killed a lot of deer around them in past seasons.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Apr 30, 2021)

Nimrod71 said:


> I just finished planting 50 white oak trees on our farm.  I plan to plant more next week.  Deer really love them big acorns and I have killed a lot of deer around them in past seasons.


Can you share some more details on your white oaks?
Size, cost, where you got them 

Thanks!


----------



## snooker1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Shook hands on a new 149 acre lease for me and my son. Good deal all the way around, the lease is for him and I with a nice cabin on it.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 30, 2021)

snooker1 said:


> Shook hands on a new 149 acre lease for me and my son. Good deal all the way around, the lease is for him and I with a nice cabin on it.



Great news. Where is the new land?


----------



## snooker1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Great news. Where is the new land?



Wheeler


----------



## Nimrod71 (May 1, 2021)

My wife grows trees.  Two years ago while hunting at the White Oak stand I decided to see if my wife could grow some white oak trees to plant at our farm.  She planted the acorns and they all came up and made nice looking saplings.  I tried growing them before and didn't have any luck.  My wife is one of those humans with a Green Thumb and can grow just about anything.


----------



## HughW2 (May 1, 2021)

Went down to my property and scouted around some this morning before it got to hot.
Note to self for visits from now till deer season: Ticks are crawling! Picked off at least a dozen ticks of all sizes right down to tiny seed ticks.  No snakes though kind of surprising.  Already wishing time would speed up and it would be deer season.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 1, 2021)

Went and scouted a new lease my brother and I got for when he comes home this season. He's about to finish up his Army contract so this will be our first season hunting together again in a while! Hung some cams and setup some mineral/feed sites.


----------



## Son (May 1, 2021)

Prepared for plot planting tomorrow.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 1, 2021)

Put out three more mineral sites on the new farm and picked up some buckwheat I plan to plant next weekend.


----------



## bfriendly (May 1, 2021)

snooker1 said:


> Shook hands on a new 149 acre lease for me and my son. Good deal all the way around, the lease is for him and I with a nice cabin on it.


 Congratulations!


----------



## buckmanmike (May 2, 2021)

Lung my arms used to look like that 40 years ago.
My brother and his wife came over to deer camp. Had a great time checking cams and filling feeders. Super day.


----------



## Son (May 3, 2021)

We did plots yesterday.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (May 3, 2021)

Son said:


> We did plots yesterday.


What did you plant Son?


----------



## jbogg (May 3, 2021)

I grabbed the muzzleloader and my tree saddle and hiked for an hour up the mountain to a lush green clover plot to wait out the pigs until dark.  The pigs had something else on their minds, but still a great afternoon in the north Georgia mountains.


----------



## Son (May 3, 2021)

CarolinaDawg said:


> What did you plant Son?


Sunflowers, peas, watermelon, okra, squash and left over collard seeds. Some for them, some for me.


----------



## stonecreek (May 3, 2021)

Was gonna bush hog after work but the weather not cooperating did pull 2 camera cards and replaced batteries in another camera. Pleased that out of 1800 pics viewed no hogs!!


----------



## SakoL61R (May 3, 2021)

Not today, but this past weekend with my son and a friend that hunts with us.
Sprayed areas, bush hogged others, trimmed a few trees, burnt some debris piles, freshened a salt lick, and started another. Cut up and moved a massive gum tree that fell over a perimeter road.  Thank goodness for a tractor w/grapple!  Big Stihl got a workout as well.  Replaced a tractor hyd hose and did the normal equipment maintenance.  
Got in some shooting practice with the Boy.  Let him operate the riding mower.  He cut the whole yard!  "Good Job!".
Moved a trail cam.
Got home last night tired, but extremely satisfied with the weekend's fun.


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2021)

Got my 24Db from Do Your Own. Now I need decent weather to go spray my clover. Watched it rain yesterday. Likely to do the same today. Does that count?


----------



## Milkman (May 5, 2021)

Not hunting related since I can’t hunt here in the subdivision. I refreshed the mineral lick in our backyard deer viewing area.


----------



## WishboneW (May 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Got my 24Db from Do Your Own. Now ImWatched it rain yesterday. Likely to do the same today. Does that count?


That’s called planning


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 5, 2021)

Got the dreaded letter today telling me got to the 20th to get everything out the lease I’ve had 28 years has sold and the new owners want me out! So my deer season maybe sitting in the recliner reading live from the tree


----------



## Son (May 5, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Got the dreaded letter today telling me got to the 20th to get everything out the lease I’ve had 28 years has sold and the new owners want me out! So my deer season maybe sitting in the recliner reading live from the tree


Been there couple times over the years. Not a good feeling. Hope you can find another or join a good group already established


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 5, 2021)

What really got me about it is got 2 3/4 acres food plots with 4x6 box stands was looking forward to taking 4 year old grandson and the one about to drop! Can see something most every time you sit would have been good for starting hunters


----------



## bilgerat (May 5, 2021)

ordered some new arras n broadheads


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2021)

Sent a check out for my lease..


----------



## furtaker (May 5, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Got the dreaded letter today telling me got to the 20th to get everything out the lease I’ve had 28 years has sold and the new owners want me out! So my deer season maybe sitting in the recliner reading live from the tree


That sucks!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 6, 2021)

Unsuccessfully tried to find a way to get into this to clear the rats nest that they built in my side by side that probably came from sitting under the shed at the farm during season.

Gotta be deer hunting related


----------



## bilgerat (May 6, 2021)

Booked My hunt with North west Missouri outfitters  for next November, Cant wait to get back in a midwest tree!!


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 7, 2021)

Got letter got to May 20 to get stands and personal property off lease per new owners but wife had surgery this morning don’t know when I can get there!


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (May 7, 2021)

Finished setting up my reloading room in our new (to us) house.  Been putting it off for six months as I tackled other chores associated with moving and getting settled.  Finally decided to get off my duff, and "get `er done" a few days ago.

After building shelves and bolting down my press and other machines, this is what I accomplished:


----------



## shdw633 (May 7, 2021)

Headed to the camp today to spend the weekend to get those last few items done so I don't have to do them during the summer.  Always nice to go up there, ride around and feed the deer!!


----------



## WishboneW (May 7, 2021)

Plowed, tilled, planted corn and sunflowers. Sure is good when you can double team


----------



## buckmanmike (May 8, 2021)

Came to camp today to mow roads, etc. Tractor was derating. Lose rpms and power. Stop light came on. Tried a regen. No help. Pulled codes, called dealer. All codes fuel pressure related. Probably only a clogged fuel filter. Only 93 hours on tractor, so will drop off at dealer tomorrow for 100 hour service. Hope new filter cures the problem.


----------



## bfriendly (May 8, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Not hunting related since I can’t hunt here in the subdivision. I refreshed the mineral lick in our backyard deer viewing area.


My back yard deer have been gon for months and two days ago, I was wondering if they’d return. Sure enough, last night they were back. Refreshed my back yard salt stump and will put camera out today.....bout time they showed


----------



## stonecreek (May 8, 2021)

Cleaned up around the shop. Weather is perfect today to sling a couple practice arrows.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2021)

Spreading mulch for the Mrs. for Mother’s Day. She has a big list that’s gonna keep me busy until dark.


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 8, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> My back yard deer have been gon for months and two days ago, I was wondering if they’d return. Sure enough, last night they were back. Refreshed my back yard salt stump and will put camera out today.....bout time they showed


My yard deer going to be in a lot of trouble if can’t find another lease before season!


----------



## CarolinaDawg (May 9, 2021)

Planted two acres of soybeans and iron and clay peas. Then we cleaned up around a couple of stands of persimmon trees and cut some Chinese privot and treated the stumps with glyphosate.


----------



## gb1194 (May 9, 2021)

Got my trails bush hogged and some other trail maintenance done. Will be spending the week with the chainsaw cutting in a couple of more routes.


----------



## Milkman (May 9, 2021)

My son and I put up a ladder stand in a new location that I feel will be a hot spot based on camera surveillance last season. There was a big community scrape and funnel area along a big creek bottom.


----------



## ucfireman (May 9, 2021)

I cut my yard and a few other areas, Left the pasture tall. Its full of clover and yellow flower/weeds about 10-12 inches tall. The does usually fawn about the first to 6th of June so the fawns will be able to hide good. See them laying/hiding in the field every year. 
As a plus if any turkey's come by with poults there should be plenty of bugs. 

So its really not what I did, its more what I didn't do, That's my kind of deer habitat improvement!


----------



## Throwback (May 9, 2021)

Moved a salt block. Gonna put a camera in it this week


----------



## EDH (May 9, 2021)

Found out our property is about to be sold. I knew it was only a matter of time but it doesn’t make it any easier. Been in this club for 14 years. My son and I share a lot of memories there. Good group of guys that we probably won’t share another camp with. That’s the toughest part.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (May 9, 2021)

EDH said:


> Found out our property is about to be sold. I knew it was only a matter of time but it doesn’t make it any easier. Been in this club for 14 years. My son and I share a lot of memories there. Good group of guys that we probably won’t share another camp with. That’s the toughest part.



We went through that a while back, but managed to keep most of the group together and find another lease -- a better lease, actually! .

Hope y'all do the same.  Good hunting buddies are hard to find!


----------



## Son (May 10, 2021)

Watching the rain today, but yesterday cleaned up and mowed the hunt camp. Checked cameras and food plots. Sunflowers and peas are already up from being planted last weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2021)

I freshened up the paint on the summit Saturday.


----------



## elfiii (May 10, 2021)

Mowed food plots on Friday. Hopefully they get sprayed next weekend.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 10, 2021)

Made 3 new mineral sites. Wanting to mow plots but scared to because of turkey nests.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 10, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> Came to camp today to mow roads, etc. Tractor was derating. Lose rpms and power. Stop light came on. Tried a regen. No help. Pulled codes, called dealer. All codes fuel pressure related. Probably only a clogged fuel filter. Only 93 hours on tractor, so will drop off at dealer tomorrow for 100 hour service. Hope new filter cures the problem.



That stinks, hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## Milkman (May 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Mowed food plots on Friday. Hopefully they get sprayed next weekend.


I take it the seed heads on your clover must be mature and brown??
Mine isn’t quite ready yet.


----------



## elfiii (May 10, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I take it the seed heads on your clover must be mature and brown??
> Mine isn’t quite ready yet.



No, the grass was choking the clover out. I mowed high to knock the grass back and get the clover "on top". I'll let the clover run a while before I knock it back. I've got thick, ankle deep clover in all my plots right now.


----------



## Milkman (May 11, 2021)

Picked up same more spray paint for painting ladder stands. 
I sure am glad I don’t keep up with what hunting costs. Even more glad the wife doesn’t. ?


----------



## Milkman (May 12, 2021)

Sent a pair of Leupold binoculars to the factory warranty place. They fogged up one day.


----------



## Wifeshusband (May 12, 2021)

Sat by a fire and read the latest issue of "Deer & Deer Hunting."


----------



## Wifeshusband (May 12, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Sent a pair of Leupold binoculars to the factory warranty place. They fogged up one day.


Milkman, I sent back a  Leupold scope that fogged up on me real bad about 5 years ago. Know what they said, there was nothing wrong with it. I hope you have better luck with your binoculars.


----------



## Milkman (May 12, 2021)

Wifeshusband said:


> Milkman, I sent back a  Leupold scope that fogged up on me real bad about 5 years ago. Know what they said, there was nothing wrong with it. I hope you have better luck with your binoculars.



I hope they do something. It cost $19 to send it !!


----------



## dang (May 12, 2021)

Wifeshusband said:


> Milkman, I sent back a  Leupold scope that fogged up on me real bad about 5 years ago. Know what they said, there was nothing wrong with it. I hope you have better luck with your binoculars.


My vortex fogged up on me late in the season this year. Cost me a hog one morning. Seemed to only happen on cold / wet days. Probably need to send that in too


----------



## dang (May 12, 2021)

I pulled out my trail cameras, wiped all the SD cards, got fresh batteries in them checked date and mode and tested each one.


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 13, 2021)

Still hunting a new lease! Need to go pull ladder stands off old one but redhead wife broke foot and still needs help. Supposed to be off by 20th but maybe not make it. Was going to wine about how hard to find a place but don’t want to sound like a Democrat


----------



## frankwright (May 13, 2021)

I spent some time on the internet looking for a ground blind. We have a long narrow food plot and the metal ladder stand on it is looking a little rough.
As I get even older I am liking my time on the ground more and more.
I have a spot picked with food plot in front of me. I can get a bow shot a little left and right and almost all the plot with gun or ML.
Creek behind me and then hardwoods and some swamp too.
I will be hidden by some trees too.
Have not settled on one yet. Don't want to get too crazy on cost!


----------



## Milkman (May 14, 2021)

Went to Cabelas and Academy while in Augusta. Didn’t find any deer ammunition I needed. But got some shotgun shells and camouflage netting.


----------



## dusty200001 (May 14, 2021)

Moved a stand done some bush hogging and dirt turning. got two tractors stuck, that was a adventure of its own.


----------



## Bob2010 (May 14, 2021)

Hung 3 stands and put up a feeder.


----------



## bfriendly (May 15, 2021)

I put in for vacation the last weekend in October, in order to get to Kentucky this year. Looks like everyone already asked for Halloween off, so no coverage that Sunday. Gonna change dates and go the first 3 or 4 days of November.......that should be a good time to be in a stand with my bow, I think. Somehow, I got to get there.


----------



## Son (May 15, 2021)

Cranked up the old 1946 2N and broke some food plots to plant with iron/clay peas tomorrow.


----------



## dang (May 16, 2021)

Bought a soil test


----------



## Buckstop (May 16, 2021)

Installed a new timney trigger on a Win M70 that was recently rebarreled to 308 win. Went from 3.5 lbs (factory) to 2 lbs. Not quite the 15 min drop in as with a M700 Rem. HS Precision stock needed some inletting and bolt release spring was a little too short to make it easy but was back together in about an hour. Big improvement.


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2021)

Sprayed food plots Saturday. Paying for it today by helping SWMBO "clean the house".


----------



## Milkman (May 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Sprayed food plots Saturday. Paying for it today by helping SWMBO "clean the house".



Same scenario here, except continuing pressure washing drive and pool deck.


----------



## Blackston (May 16, 2021)

Did the HAPPY DANCE!!!! They planted peanuts this year !


----------



## bilgerat (May 16, 2021)

Ordered a Muddy msg400 swivel blind seat for My tower stand Friday, The old office chair I have in there  keeps slowly sinking down,


----------



## buckmanmike (May 16, 2021)

Picked up my tractor yesterday from the dealer. Only problem was fuel filter but had the 100 hour service done.
  After picking it up I mowed camp and a 4 acre field. Will mow roads and trails next trip.


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> Picked up my tractor yesterday from the dealer. Only problem was fuel filter but had the 100 hour service done.
> After picking it up I mowed camp and a 4 acre field. Will mow roads and trails next trip.



Dropped mine off for service Saturday late. That and it won't crank when it's hot.


----------



## Son (May 16, 2021)

Broke and planted food plots, 7 plots waiting on the next rain. Iron/clay peas. Relocated a tower blind.


----------



## bfriendly (May 18, 2021)

Y’all are getting it done. I finally set up the leaner stand in the backyard so I can shoot the bow from there. Funny thing was my wife asked me to set it up so she could sit in it and chill.......sometimes I need motivation


----------



## Milkman (May 20, 2021)

But the bullet ( pun intended) and ordered me some high priced ammunition. It may come down soon, if it does I will buy some more.


----------



## Milkman (May 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Got my twice daily emails from my Cuddelink cameras.
> Here’s a couple of real trophies I am feeding. What do y’all figure these will score?
> 
> Yep. I need to shorten that tube when it gets empty.View attachment 1077876



I did the pipe shortening I mentioned. Now the little bandits are having to settle for scraps. I fully expect them to climb the legs and gnaw a hole in the barrel.


----------



## dang (May 21, 2021)

Ordered 35 live oaks. Plan to line the driveway going into the property. Wont do much for me, but someone a few lifetimes from now will certainly thank me.


----------



## Milkman (May 21, 2021)

Got routine service and new belts on my hunting truck. Cant be wasting no hunting time doing such !!!


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2021)

Waiting to here my tractor is fixed and ready for pickup. That counts doesn't it?


----------



## Milkman (May 21, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Waiting to here my tractor is fixed and ready for pickup. That counts doesn't it?



Dang right Lee!!!!
That tractor serves a deer hunting aid, therapist, church, and friend.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Dang right Lee!!!!
> That tractor serves a deer hunting aid, therapist, church, and friend.


UcanIgetaAmena!


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Dang right Lee!!!!
> That tractor serves a deer hunting aid, therapist, church, and friend.



Yes sir, heavy on the deer hunting aid and therapy. If I'm broke off at the stump tired and covered in fine red clay dust at the end of the day from riding the tractor then it was a great day.


----------



## fireman32 (May 21, 2021)

I looked at the trees in my food plots yesterday.  My sawtooths seem to be about 2 weeks behind my neighbors trees.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2021)

Bushhawgin is therapeutic to me.


----------



## DeweyDuck (May 22, 2021)

rugerfan said:


> A new scope got put on in the last month, new stock for my 7 mag, just did my first stock bedding job on it, turned out ok, now I need to shoot it to see how it does, and get the new scope sighted in.  Loaded up a few boxes of ammo. Looking at some maps and looking on on-x for some different areas to scout.
> 
> Hoarding ammo and loading supplies.


I reload for a Win 70 7Rem Mag also. Used it to get one at 390 yards recently. I shoot 168 VLD's with H4831SC. What about you.


----------



## Blackston (May 22, 2021)

Moved a feeder .... checked some cams, picked a new “ killin tree” ( I hope )


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2021)

Filled three trough feeders with AntlerXtreme and topped off a few 300 pound banks feeders. Over 6 and half tons of AntlerXtreme since the end of January. Picked out another 3 location for no till plots. Going to start building 3 box blinds this week in the shop. It was hot in the piney woods today and getting dry dry dry....


----------



## Milkman (May 22, 2021)

Watered a couple of new apple trees.


----------



## Throwback (May 22, 2021)

Planted three dunstan chestnut trees
put out some deer cocaine


----------



## dang (May 22, 2021)

Dug 30 holes, getting ready to plant trees this week. Replaced the batteries on a trail cam that died and replaced batteries on the hog light on my feeder.


----------



## fireman32 (May 22, 2021)

Got set up to water my trees during this heat wave coming next week.


----------



## Throwback (May 22, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Got set up to water my trees during this heat wave coming next week.


Yeah we got ours planted just in time looks like ?


----------



## ucfireman (May 22, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Moved a feeder .... checked some cams, picked a new “ killin tree” ( I hope ) View attachment 1081858


How's that post work to keep coons and squirrels off the feeder?
I put my bird feeder on a 4 inch pipe and they cant climb it but wonder if they can jump high enough to get that feeder?


----------



## Blackston (May 22, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> How's that post work to keep coons and squirrels off the feeder?
> I put my bird feeder on a 4 inch pipe and they cant climb it but wonder if they can jump high enough to get that feeder?


It deters some but some are relentless....


----------



## ucfireman (May 22, 2021)

That's what I figured, I have stopped feeding until I can figure something out. I got an idea but need to build it and test it. If it works I will post pics or get a patent.


----------



## Blackston (May 22, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> That's what I figured, I have stopped feeding until I can figure something out. I got an idea but need to build it and test it. If it works I will post pics or get a patent.


It seemed to work good for a while .... but I think over time the coons have dug around the pipe so much it’s given them just enough gap to get a hold and pull up ....


----------



## bfriendly (May 23, 2021)

I climbed up and watched the sunrise from my ladder stand in the back yard this am. I shot a few sets of 4 arrows with long pauses between each shot, pretending to see a deer headed my way. I shot both sitting and standing......not sure which I like best, cause I liked them both. I did kill my target pretty good with my shots, but found a consistent difference sitting and standing. Gotta figure it out so I .plan to do it again the am


----------



## coolbreezeroho (May 23, 2021)

Read the new posts on GON to see what's going on


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 23, 2021)

Bush hogged the bottoms and open small fields of the deer woods.  All the rain late winter and spring really made the ground pop.  If someone could have gotten in there with a cutter and bailer, they'd had a nice haul.


----------



## snooker1 (May 23, 2021)

Son and I stepped foot on our new lease for the first time yesterday. We were on the road at 3:30 in the morning, drove a total of 9 hours (up and back). We spent about 5 hours walking the property (128 acres) and putting out cameras. As we drove through the gate I stopped to close it and as I was walking back to the truck a doe stepped out onto the road about 30 feet in front of the truck (that was promising). Set our first camera at the back of the property in a very, very nice oak hammock, camera was not up 20 minutes and my phone went off and I got a photo of a two doe, got two more photos from different cameras of does and fawns by the time we got home. We have will be going back in a few weeks for a weekend to clear some brush and shooting lanes and do a little more scouting.


----------



## bfriendly (May 23, 2021)

snooker1 said:


> Son and I stepped foot on our new lease for the first time yesterday. We were on the road at 3:30 in the morning, drove a total of 9 hours (up and back). We spent about 5 hours walking the property (128 acres) and putting out cameras. As we drove through the gate I stopped to close it and as I was walking back to the truck a doe stepped out onto the road about 30 feet in front of the truck (that was promising). Set our first camera at the back of the property in a very, very nice oak hammock, camera was not up 20 minutes and my phone went off and I got a photo of a two doe, got two more photos from different cameras of does and fawns by the time we got home. We have will be going back in a few weeks for a weekend to clear some brush and shooting lanes and do a little more scouting.


That must have been an exciting time! Wish y’all the best and look forward to seeing some of them photos!


----------



## Milkman (May 23, 2021)

FedEx delivered the ammo I mentioned in post 450 above. I added it to my very limited stash. Also inventoried all ammo and reaffirmed my stash needs supplement.


----------



## Son (May 23, 2021)

Thought about deer hunting, and reorganized my truck for the next go round. Didn't bother to go to the woods this weekend. Best help had to work this weekend, and everybody else had excuses or didn't volunteer. Bet they never think they can work on the place without me. We do have a few roads that need trimming, limbs are taking over a few places. Every day, I think about this big 8. He is living in my head. Got by me last season, and everybody else. lol


----------



## antharper (May 23, 2021)

Got all my traps and supplies ready to go in the ground tomorrow . Maybe help a couple fawns out .


----------



## fireman32 (May 23, 2021)

Rode through my little patch, checking for acorns but forgot my binocs. Saw a few persimmons, mostly male trees on my place.   All of the low places are almost dry, yellow flies are out.  Reset my trail cams.
Had a young man ask me to take him hunting this year.  He’s never shot a gun, much less a deer.  Me and another member here are gonna make it happen.


----------



## buckmanmike (May 23, 2021)

Good gesture fireman. Keep us informed how the hunt goes.


----------



## bfriendly (May 24, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Rode through my little patch, checking for acorns but forgot my binocs. Saw a few persimmons, mostly male trees on my place.   All of the low places are almost dry, yellow flies are out.  Reset my trail cams.
> Had a young man ask me to take him hunting this year.  He’s never shot a gun, much less a deer.  Me and another member here are gonna make it happen.


That’s good stuff fireman...real good stuff! Good on you sir!


----------



## bfriendly (May 24, 2021)

antharper said:


> Got all my traps and supplies ready to go in the ground tomorrow . Maybe help a couple fawns out .


Can I even set a trap on public land? I’ve always wanted to have a couple  and I always see yote tracks


----------



## Bowyer29 (May 24, 2021)

I bought this.


----------



## bfriendly (May 24, 2021)

I camo’d up another water bottle.....these are perfect and cost $.88 at Walmart.
And I shot my bow...


----------



## sanderson5141 (May 24, 2021)

Went to look at a new lease today. Look like I will be putting in some field work in the next couple of weeks. Trying to get 3 food plots in ASAP


----------



## Milkman (May 24, 2021)

Went to Academy at Snellville at opening time hopefully to get the motherload of cheap ammo. (?)

Instead I got a box of 22 rat/snake shot and a box of 22 magnum.


----------



## Milkman (May 24, 2021)

Got my first fawn picture this afternoon


----------



## dang (May 24, 2021)

Watched deer on the feeder last night for about an hour. Second week in a row on the road for work, so today...I stared at On-X some at the airport.


----------



## WishboneW (May 24, 2021)

Did some scouting late afternoon. Found a travel area through the pines. Lots of deer scat. Watched several walk up the hill to this area from the stand this past fall


----------



## bfriendly (May 25, 2021)

Put out 3 cams today on my favorite Corp property. The 4 wheelers are tearing up some of the rd I walk in and I found a corn bag. I wish he 4 wheeler folks would make some new trails......they do a nice job when they go round a deadfall. It was pretty nice out this am too. But Here comes the heat!


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2021)

Did something very important. Got flowers, chocolate and a birthday card for my bride. Tomorrow is her birthday so she gets everything she wants, just like she wants it. If momma ain't happy ain't nobody happy. Thursday I head to camp to pick up my tractor from the shop. Then it's mowing and clearing roads for a couple of days.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 25, 2021)

I sold a pallet of corn. Was not cheap.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 25, 2021)

2 pistols and a rifle.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 25, 2021)

Oyea a deer stand also.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 26, 2021)

I checked my email and it had a congrats you've been selected for KS again email.

Finally I've done something this year that's really deer related! 

Come on November!


----------



## bfriendly (May 26, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I checked my email and it had a congrats you've been selected for KS again email.
> 
> Finally I've done something this year that's really deer related!
> 
> Come on November!



Congrats brother! Come on November!


----------



## Milkman (May 26, 2021)

Did some spot spraying in clover plot with Clethodim. Did some shooting lane clearing. Watered some apple trees.

 Life is good!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 26, 2021)

I had a vivid dream about trying to pull my bow up a tree with a big buck watching.   Woke up in a sweat.

September can't get here soon enough!


----------



## WishboneW (May 26, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Did some spot spraying in clover plot with Clethodim. Did some shooting lane clearing. Watered some apple trees.
> 
> Life is good!!!



Kinda hot for spraying?  I need to do the same thing but am afraid of crop damage as hot and dry as it is


----------



## Milkman (May 26, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Kinda hot for spraying?  I need to do the same thing but am afraid of crop damage as hot and dry as it is



By spot spray I meant individual clumps of fescue and crabgrass. Hopefully I didn’t damage the clover too much.


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 28, 2021)

Got a new hunting buddy now got to find place to take him


----------



## stonecreek (May 28, 2021)

Finally broke down and bought an electric pole saw for clearing lanes. I'm getting older and smarter I reckon.


----------



## dang (May 28, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Got a new hunting buddy now got to find place to take him View attachment 1082601


Congratulations!!


----------



## dang (May 28, 2021)

Installing a new power pole on the boat today. It’s sort of for fishing, but I plan to hunt out of the boat some this year, so I’m counting it


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 28, 2021)

Stopped at Appalachian gun with the 4 year old grandson and picked up a couple boxes federal premium 243 for $26.95 didn’t think too bad now can sight in boys gun


----------



## sanderson5141 (May 28, 2021)

Made sure my cameras work so I can put them up next weekend


----------



## Milkman (May 28, 2021)

I noted some changes in my emails  from my Cuddelink cameras.

Up until a week or so ago  more deer were eating clover. 

Since it got dry and bucks are starting antler growth there is more activity at the corn feeder.


----------



## WishboneW (May 29, 2021)

Installed a new fuel tap and filters on the Ford 4000. Cleaned the fuel inlet screen on the injector pump. Bled the system and fired it right up


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2021)

Filled up the troughs and gathered up some trail cams that were still hanging. Going to check them and make sure they’re still working good and get them back out in the next few weeks. Good breeze in the piney woods.


----------



## bilgerat (May 29, 2021)

After the hunting seasons I come home and  always just chunk every thing from deer/turkey camp into the man cave/hunting room and close the door, eventually I make Myself go in there and start separating, Organizing  and un boxing stuff , This evening its finally time to dive into the mess and start  taking inventory , organizing and making a list of what needs to be fixed or thrown away or/and replaced. Theres only 104 days till bow opener so  guess I better get busy.


----------



## SakoL61R (May 29, 2021)

At the farm this weekend with my boy and one of his friends.  Finally getting foodplots done.


----------



## Son (May 29, 2021)

We had 3 tenths rain last night. Cell camera shows deer moved right at dark today. Coyotes were moving last night.


----------



## Throwback (May 29, 2021)

Poured out a gallon of molasses on top of these two buck muscle mineral blocks so maybe the deer will pay attention to them


----------



## antharper (May 29, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Got a new hunting buddy now got to find place to take him View attachment 1082601


Congrats !


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 30, 2021)

Walked down behind house to the spring this morning and left a trail camera and a clearance Walmart bag of deer cocaine! Hurrah the neighbor kids got them a 4wheeler! Plenty of time to tear it up before bow season


----------



## stonecreek (May 30, 2021)

Just sat on couch and read my GON June magazine cover to cover. That counts as research?


----------



## snooker1 (May 30, 2021)

Finished building my new platform for a box blind. Only thing left to do is put some water sealer on it.


----------



## antharper (May 30, 2021)

Been working on my 4wheeler where a dang rat or chipmunk decided to eat some wires, still haven’t got it to start , besides with the pull cord . But it want change gears , electric shift , and yeah it ate those wires to .


----------



## Milkman (May 30, 2021)

Looking for 50 caliber Pyrodex online. Cost for product, shipping, and hazmat fee = YIKES !!!!!


----------



## Son (May 30, 2021)

Spent most of today repairing a section of our road in the hunting woods. Then removed couple stands from a connecting property that sold recently, wouldn't lease to us, even though we've had that property for many years. Hard part was taking stands down, always used a safety rope around the tree before releasing what held the stand there. Then dragged out with the golf cart. This one was back in a rough area, the buggy trail had grown up. Picked up a chair from a blind that has seen it's days. We can use the chair in another blind on our lease. Darn snakes were out, saw a huge cottonmouth, and plenty deer were on the move around noon. Would liked to have had some help, but nobody showed up. And my main man had to work today.


----------



## KevChap (May 30, 2021)

Just finished shooting my bow.. I try to shoot everyday. I'm about to bust out my hoyt gamemaster. I'm dead set on killing a deer without the training wheels this year


----------



## SakoL61R (May 30, 2021)

Finally have time to get food plots in with my son and one of his friends.
Just under 3 acres in 5 locations. Overcast, high 70’s And not too humid.  Was slinging seed late afternoon, stopped, and had to remind myself it wasn’t September.
Will be here in the blink of an eye.
The Lord blessed us with another bumper crop of pears as well.
Finishing up the last two in the morning and praying the forecast rain happens later his week.


----------



## Railroader (May 30, 2021)

Moved a couple deer stands to a new property on Saturday.

Today, I figured out the new tractor/new trailer tie down formula, checked lights and tires, adjusted chains, etc...

Both are new (to me)..


Tomorrow after work, a short road trip to mow in the woods...


----------



## 7 point (May 30, 2021)

Nice kubota.


----------



## 7 point (May 30, 2021)

We did a day trip a day trip up to the lease yesterday did some cleaning up by at the camp and dad set a little feeder .


----------



## Railroader (May 30, 2021)

7 point said:


> Nice kubota.



Thanks, it's a 1998 model, and so far, it's as good as it looks.  Can't help feeling like I lucked out...


----------



## snooker1 (May 31, 2021)

snooker1 said:


> Finished building my new platform for a box blind. Only thing left to do is put some water sealer on it.



Couldn't sleep last night so about 1 this morning I went to the workshop and sanded stairs then I got out the router and rolled all edges on the steps and sanded again.


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2021)

I am hot after these witches 


Right now.


----------



## Bud Man (May 31, 2021)

Get m all elfi lol. Good luck


----------



## antharper (May 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I am hot after these witches
> View attachment 1083135
> 
> Right now.
> View attachment 1083136


Hope you get a couple or 3 !


----------



## Railroader (May 31, 2021)

Burn em.

Like a Salem Witch...


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 1, 2021)

Rode by my little urban bow hunt place! No for sale signs so far! Thank you lord


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Moved a couple deer stands to a new property on Saturday.
> 
> Today, I figured out the new tractor/new trailer tie down formula, checked lights and tires, adjusted chains, etc...
> 
> ...


Treat it right and that tractor will out last your grandchildren. Kubota is such a well made tractor.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 1, 2021)

Got my first twin fawn image in the afternoon email.


----------



## Blackston (Jun 1, 2021)

Signed up for quota hunt


----------



## rugerfan (Jun 2, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Signed up for quota hunt



I went for points only again this year.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 2, 2021)

Checked cam behind house


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2021)

Picked up my tractor yesterday ($835 repair bill ) and did a couple of projects around camp. Recovering from the projects today.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Picked up my tractor yesterday ($835 repair bill ) and did a couple of projects around camp. Recovering from the projects today.



You must have left it with Sammy


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh well elfiii at least you get all that FREE meat out of it! What my coworkers used to tell me ‘ I bet your wife like all that free meat’ haha


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> You must have left it with Sammy



He's tip top.


----------



## 7 point (Jun 2, 2021)

After work helped dad work on a 4ft bush hog we picked up for a buddy to use at camp .


----------



## Milkman (Jun 3, 2021)

Piddling around the man room today. Checking supplies, etc. 
Making preparations for shooting my new bargain 3D deer target with my crossbow.


----------



## dang (Jun 3, 2021)

Filled the front yard feeder and changed the batteries on the hog light


----------



## Stumpsitter (Jun 3, 2021)

What happened to the skinning shed thread. I was wanting to see pics of some set ups?


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 3, 2021)

Sprayed some grassy spots in the food plots today. Gambling we will continue to see sub 90 degree temps next couple days.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 3, 2021)

Put some tin on my osb condo stand, put some more water seal on its floor.  Made sure my ivy was growing good.


----------



## RangerJ (Jun 3, 2021)

Put up cameras and restocked corn supply


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 4, 2021)

rugerfan said:


> I went for points only again this year.


I went for points this year


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 4, 2021)

Ain’t deer hunting but buddy caught first fish! Mama bought hat


----------



## antharper (Jun 4, 2021)

Stumpsitter said:


> What happened to the skinning shed thread. I was wanting to see pics of some set ups?


Start another one


----------



## rugerfan (Jun 4, 2021)

Just finished doing a little shooting with my crossbow.  Things are getting dialed in on it.


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2021)

Connected with a club member who I haven't heard from since last season. Raining cats and dogs at Lake Seminole now. Began around 8:40, it's a good one.


----------



## Blackston (Jun 4, 2021)

Pulled out a few racks and walked down memory lane


----------



## Railroader (Jun 5, 2021)

Did a little mowing in a swamp I have been waiting to dry out..




At the end of each 50 yd chip shot runs a little creek that gets a lotta traffic...

It's on the "Back 80" behind my house, and will make for some nice spur of the moment  quick-sits...


----------



## Railroader (Jun 5, 2021)

One more...Time to quit, done got too danged HOT ?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2021)

What did I do today that's related to deer hunting?

Honey do's. Still doin' 'em too.


----------



## KevChap (Jun 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> What did I do today that's related to deer hunting?
> 
> Honey do's. Still doin' 'em too.


 Same here.. I try to stay out of the dog house until September


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 5, 2021)

I purchased a new Summit Goliath treestand with footrest from Bass Pro. Was the  cheapest price I could find once all shipping and taxes were added in. Just over $350.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2021)

ChapmanTree said:


> Same here.. I try to stay out of the dog house until September



I'm making sure I don't hear the words "why" or "no" from mid September until mid January but she already knows that. All I'm doing is paying for it in advance.


----------



## KevChap (Jun 5, 2021)

GregoryB. said:


> I purchased a new Summit Goliath treestand with footrest from Bass Pro. Was the  cheapest price I could find once all shipping and taxes were added in. Just over $350.


I love mine.. I have the foot rest and I added the shooting rail. Can sit in that thing all day


----------



## KevChap (Jun 5, 2021)

I added that little pack on the front to hold everything.. one of the best stands I've ever purchased


----------



## Blackston (Jun 5, 2021)

GregoryB. said:


> I purchased a new Summit Goliath treestand with footrest from Bass Pro. Was the  cheapest price I could find once all shipping and taxes were added in. Just over $350.


You will not regret it !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2021)

Blackston said:


> You will not regret it !!!!


This!


----------



## Railroader (Jun 5, 2021)

Add another Summit lover...Two Vipers and a 180 Max.  

If I could, I would make them all Goliaths....

But at $100 (lightly used) each, I ain't going to complain.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 5, 2021)

I ordered several of the Summit accessory bags a few years ago when they had a big close out sale. Guess I will have to Pimp
 it out now. I like that it came with the foot rest, thinking about adding the shooting rail.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2021)

I had a dream I killed a hoss 8 point on opening day of rifle season. I was kicking myself because he was 20 yards broadside, I needed my bow!


----------



## antharper (Jun 5, 2021)

Road the tractor for a few hours getting ready to do a little summer planting of ground sorghum and soybeans . Gonna try some peanuts to . Also picked up a few bags of corn for a couple spin feeders. Filled up a couple trough feeders with peanuts .


----------



## Milkman (Jun 5, 2021)

My son and I planned a morning together and shot a few rounds through 4 rifles and 4 pistols. 
 We know ammunition is scarce but we needed a fix. It was good. 

I meant to take my 44 redhawk too but forgot it. Guess we gonna have to plan another day


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2021)

Baby sat  the smoker today. No piney woods today.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 5, 2021)

Blackston said:


> You will not regret it !!!!


Yeah right.

I have woke up more times wiping drewl  with deer under me than not.   I get my best sleeping done in a Goliath stand.  The foot rest is a must have for big fellas.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 6, 2021)

It was a few days ago, but I showed my wife a picture of a 750 watt electric fat tire bike I want.......these things take time you know She became receptive to the idea when I explained what I could do on pub land with it. It looks very cool in the add  so there was that. It’s a matter of time, but I think it’ll happen.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 6, 2021)

Did I mention I’m investigating the saddle systems? Why did I not know of these things long before I turned 50?


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 6, 2021)

So I walked some deer trails on the property I hunt in the UK, to see what signs are around and to put out a couple of trail cams the see what is moving on the most used spots. There were plenty of tracks, looks like Roe, Fallow and Muntjac. The trail cams will confirm. Took the two dogs along as well, they had a good time.


----------



## antharper (Jun 6, 2021)

Roebuck said:


> So I walked some deer trails on the property I hunt in the UK, to see what signs are around and to put out a couple of trail cams the see what is moving on the most used spots. There were plenty of tracks, looks like Roe, Fallow and Muntjac. The trail cams will confirm. Took the two dogs along as well, they had a good time.
> 
> View attachment 1083917View attachment 1083918View attachment 1083919View attachment 1083920View attachment 1083921


Them are some well used trails ! Don’t forget to share some pictures with us !


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 6, 2021)

antharper said:


> Them are some well used trails ! Don’t forget to share some pictures with us !



Yeah they look promising. If I get anything interesting on the trail cams I will share them.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2021)

Cleaning the guns I shot yesterday.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 6, 2021)

Repaired a spinner feeder and repainted it. Rust was getting to it. Mowed camp trails and camp. My brother stopped by and we pulled a dead pine that had fallen over a trail. We rode the property and swapped out camera memory cards. Got back to camp and relaxed for awhile with an adult beverage....or two. Great day.


----------



## antharper (Jun 6, 2021)

Got my 4 wheeler running !


----------



## Blackston (Jun 6, 2021)

Went and had dinner with my good friends that live where I hunt ....BBQ chicken, Mac ncheese green beans and Key lime cake .... That’s hunting related right ?


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 7, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Went and had dinner with my good friends that live where I hunt ....BBQ chicken, Mac ncheese green beans and Key lime cake .... That’s hunting related right ?


Yep


----------



## CroMagnum (Jun 7, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> It was a few days ago, but I showed my wife a picture of a 750 watt electric fat tire bike I want.......these things take time you know She became receptive to the idea when I explained what I could do on pub land with it. It looks very cool in the add  so there was that. It’s a matter of time, but I think it’ll happen.


 I'm prepping my wife for the same purchase


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 7, 2021)

antharper said:


> Them are some well used trails ! Don’t forget to share some pictures with us !



Here are some of the trail cam pics Fallow and Muntjac.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 7, 2021)

Roebuck said:


> Here are some of the trail cam pics Fallow and Muntjac.
> 
> View attachment 1084180View attachment 1084181View attachment 1084182



Roebuck,
I would love to see a series of European deer pics and stories.  If you are willing to why not start a thread for us to follow?


----------



## KevChap (Jun 7, 2021)

Rode down to the club today and found a shed.. I should've brought some cameras to start running but I think I'll wait till July


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Jun 7, 2021)

I drew a smiley face on my calendar for opening day.


----------



## snooker1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Flung a few arrows.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 7, 2021)

Watching the current radar and thanking the Lord for rain on my plots.


----------



## Son (Jun 7, 2021)

Watched and still watching it rain. Most thunder I've heard in months.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Jun 7, 2021)

SakoL61R said:


> Watching the current radar and thanking the Lord for rain on my plots.


We needed it bad in my section of Burke County


----------



## furtaker (Jun 7, 2021)

I checked a camera over a salt lick.  Vinegar and tick spray are my friends this time of the year.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 7, 2021)

Paid my deposit today on an Illinois Halloween week Oct bow hunt.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 7, 2021)

CarolinaDawg said:


> We needed it bad in my section of Burke County


Believe Burke got a solid amount today.  Still ongoing with more to come overnigh.  My place is in Screven just north of Sylvania.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 8, 2021)

snooker1 said:


> Flung a few arrows.



Me too!! This is the first shot, one arrow at 35 drill..I shot a few sets of 4 after that. I seem to be steadier at 35 and 45 than at 25 yards and I don’t know why. I keep practicing pretty much every day at least a few pulls to get my fix!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 8, 2021)

Ordered a dozen arrows for my crossbow.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2021)

Orders four
More Tactacams.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 8, 2021)

Sitting on deck occasionally practicing my breathing and trigger squeeze on some tomatoe eating tree rats! Shorts don’t actually hurt them right?


----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 8, 2021)

Secured a new lease in N.E. Missouri.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 8, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Sitting on deck occasionally practicing my breathing and trigger squeeze on some tomatoe eating tree rats! Shorts don’t actually hurt them right?


Nope…fire away


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 9, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Roebuck,
> I would love to see a series of European deer pics and stories.  If you are willing to why not start a thread for us to follow?



Hi Milkman, if there is some interest in a UK hunting thread, the yes I would be happy to start one. Hunting over here is a bit tame though compared to over there, LOL.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 9, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Nope…fire away



Been forever since I have seen .22 shorts


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 9, 2021)

Roebuck said:


> Hi Milkman, if there is some interest in a UK hunting thread, the yes I would be happy to start one. Hunting over here is a bit tame though compared to over there, LOL.


I would like to read about UK hunting.


----------



## KevChap (Jun 9, 2021)

Does this count? I'm trying to have everything ready and not wait till the last minute like always


----------



## KevChap (Jun 9, 2021)

Sometimes you gotta make do... if a deer walks out holding an adult beverage it better watch out


----------



## Milkman (Jun 9, 2021)

Roebuck said:


> Hi Milkman, if there is some interest in a UK hunting thread, the yes I would be happy to start one. Hunting over here is a bit tame though compared to over there, LOL.



I say start a thread with a catchy title to intrigue someone to click.


----------



## ChidJ (Jun 9, 2021)

Went out and did some scouting in the Oconee NF. I'm not really serious about hunting out there but just felt like wandering around the woods. Not a whole lot to say about it. Not a lot of creatures out there. The fireflies were out though, which was cool


----------



## antharper (Jun 10, 2021)

Roebuck said:


> Hi Milkman, if there is some interest in a UK hunting thread, the yes I would be happy to start one. Hunting over here is a bit tame though compared to over there, LOL.


Yes ?, what do u mean by tame , easy to kill ?


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 10, 2021)

antharper said:


> Yes ?, what do u mean by tame , easy to kill ?



I meant that over here there’s nothing in the woods that could attack / kill you...no bears, no venomous snakes, no coyotes.

Over here we are definitely top of the food chain.

As for difficultly to achieve a kill, about the same I would say, but I have great admiration for you bow hunters that have the skill to get so close for a kill, that’s impressive.


----------



## antharper (Jun 10, 2021)

Roebuck said:


> I meant that over here there’s nothing in the woods that could attack / kill you...no bears, no venomous snakes, no coyotes.
> 
> Over here we are definitely top of the food chain.
> 
> As for difficultly to achieve a kill, about the same I would say, but I have great admiration for you bow hunters that have the skill to get so close for a kill, that’s impressive.


? , look forward to following your thread when u start it . Seems with those trails in your pictures bow hunting would be easy .


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> ? , look forward to following your thread when u start it . Seems with those trails in your pictures bow hunting would be easy .



Unfortunately bow hunting is not legal here.


----------



## Blackston (Jun 12, 2021)

Put up a ladder with a good freind .... Got an invitation for me and the boy... Side note I am very impressed by the Hooyman saw


----------



## Blackston (Jun 13, 2021)

Joined a new spot 1100 acres 700$ 8 members...... maybe My 2nd club experience will be  better than my first


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jun 13, 2021)

Today my hunting buddy and I moved a tripod stand into position on the food plot he hunts. We checked the cameras we already have out and put up 3 more cameras. I've been trying to figure out if the big one I was chasing last season has survived. Good news is I think he has, bad news is that I'm not completely sure yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2021)

Got some deer meat marinating in the fridge for supper.


----------



## dang (Jun 14, 2021)

My buddy was building his daughter a little play house out of his left over deck scraps. He is unfortunately having to move, i asked what he was doing with it he said i could have it. So i went and picked up my new playhou-- errr....i mean Shooting House! Needs some modifying


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 14, 2021)

Me and #1 grandson jumped up a decent little buck about 50 yards behind the house! Hopefully he hang around about 3 months! I’ll give him a ride on the ranger


----------



## Son (Jun 14, 2021)

Mowed hunt camp, then relocated a camper for the property owner we lease the camp space from.
Then went to see if Kamala was checking our Southern border on the lease.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 15, 2021)

Got my saddle ! Mr Chapman hooked me up! It’s part one of my ensemble…..but my journey has begun!


----------



## dang (Jun 15, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Got my saddle ! Mr Chapman hooked me up! It’s part one of my ensemble…..but my journey has begun!


Nice! I think you'll really enjoy it for the longer hikes in. I still found myself using my climber a good bit if the walk was doable and I was ok dragging the deer. Just because you cant beat the comfort factor of a heavy summit !!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> I would like to read about UK hunting.



Me too.

As far as what have I done today, nothing for the last week or two but I'm headed to the woods probably tomorrow. My roads are a wreck, trees down in them, saplings leaning into them trying to reach the sun.

West GA 90 degree heat, humidity, chain saws, pole saws, tons of back breaking manual labor, what's not to like?


----------



## Railroader (Jun 15, 2021)

The Kid, Little Brother, and me fixed a mineral site at their powerline condo today.

Diggin' in the shed for some fishing gear, and ran across a bag of Deer Cane from several years ago.

Figured we might as well use it...


----------



## antharper (Jun 16, 2021)

Road the tractor about 5 hours , gonna plant some sorghum and peas , and a small patch of peanuts just to see how they do .


----------



## antharper (Jun 16, 2021)

While I was moving from one spot to another I road by an area we burned at the end of February . Couldn’t help but think how easy this food plot was to create.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 16, 2021)

@antharper ,

Had an old hunting buddy that did that every year in his few acre "food plot". In early spring he'd mow it about a foot high, burn it, and scatter some fertilizer.

That was it, and it was always pretty...


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jun 17, 2021)

A friend just bought 600 acres next to my home and I am glad he did.  The owner was going to cut the tract up in to mini farms from 5 to 10 acres and start a subdivision.  Now it is going to be in woods and pasture for a cattle operation.  

Now the good part, I can hunt it for free and it is full of deer.  I just rode the perimeter fence line and saw three deer and a million deer tracks.  I know deer have 4 ft so I divide by 4.  Anyway I use to hunt to place about 20 years ago and I always killed good deer there.  

They have already stumped about 50 acres and were seeding it today.  With the rain coming next week the grass should be up in a few weeks.

Looks like I want have to drive far to deer hunt this year.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 17, 2021)

Nimrod71 said:


> A friend just bought 600 acres next to my home and I am glad he did.  The owner was going to cut the tract up in to mini farms from 5 to 10 acres and start a subdivision.  Now it is going to be in woods and pasture for a cattle operation.
> 
> Now the good part, I can hunt it for free and it is full of deer.  I just rode the perimeter fence line and saw three deer and a million deer tracks.  I know deer have 4 ft so I divide by 4.  Anyway I use to hunt to place about 20 years ago and I always killed good deer there.
> 
> ...


 sounds like you just won the lottery


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 17, 2021)

Yesterday I put out 200 pounds of peanuts, soybeans and corn in my feeders, putout 2 mineral blocks and 50 pounds of powdered minerals with salt. Changed the batteries in my feeders, cell cam and solar lights. Then fertilized the muscadine vines in my hunting areas.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 17, 2021)

Piddling around with the 11 year old grandson today. I brought a ladder stand home last week that was showing some surface rust and needs a little attention. 
That boy loves running a drill/wire brush and spraying primer. He told me Papa this is my stand now. ???


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 17, 2021)

Nimrod71 said:


> A friend just bought 600 acres next to my home and I am glad he did.  The owner was going to cut the tract up in to mini farms from 5 to 10 acres and start a subdivision.  Now it is going to be in woods and pasture for a cattle operation.
> 
> Now the good part, I can hunt it for free and it is full of deer.  I just rode the perimeter fence line and saw three deer and a million deer tracks.  I know deer have 4 ft so I divide by 4.  Anyway I use to hunt to place about 20 years ago and I always killed good deer there.
> 
> ...


Now that’s a sweet deal! You won’t have to poach that place no mo!!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 18, 2021)

The morning email from Cuddelink confirmed that I am assisting in converting corn into milk for fawns.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 18, 2021)

Roebuck said:


> I meant that over here there’s nothing in the woods that could attack / kill you...no bears, no venomous snakes, no coyotes.
> 
> Over here we are definitely top of the food chain.
> 
> As for difficultly to achieve a kill, about the same I would say, but I have great admiration for you bow hunters that have the skill to get so close for a kill, that’s impressive.


I have been close enough that I smacked a buck on the ***.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm recovering today from 3 days of clearing roads and I ain't nearly done with that.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 20, 2021)

Im in recovery mode today also, spent friday n sat planting my new food plot,  picking up sticks and rocks, and cutting vines and roots the dozer missed, I also cut a bunch of oak for fire wood,  Im sore n tired today


----------



## Blackston (Jun 20, 2021)

New spot ... Week old corn piles , daylight pics , looks promising


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 21, 2021)

I’ve been picking up extra shifts to pay for my hunting toys…..just picked up another one today. I’m wiped out, but it’s gonna be worth it!


----------



## jhanie79 (Jun 21, 2021)

Found a spot on a powerline yesterday at noon, watched 3 good bucks and doe feed there for a hour. Stand going up...


----------



## Bud Man (Jun 22, 2021)

Cleared some property line roads just so happens I have a stand that looks down this one lol


----------



## Blackston (Jun 22, 2021)

Bud Man said:


> Cleared some property line roads just so happens I have a stand that looks down this one lolView attachment 1086975


Lookin Good new friend !!!


----------



## Dukenukem14 (Jun 22, 2021)

I went to work to help me afford my addiction


----------



## Bud Man (Jun 22, 2021)

Took inventory !


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 22, 2021)

I shot a lame horse between the eyes with a 9 mm fmj


----------



## Son (Jun 22, 2021)

Yesterday, noticed the camper had a leak. Put a tarp on it today. Right after a downpour.


----------



## sb1010 (Jun 23, 2021)

I just got a ghost blind predator,   I set up in the backyard to see how invisible it is.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 24, 2021)

Went to Home Depot and looked over some treated boards and plywood for a stand idea I’ve got been thinking about. I decided to pass for now


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 24, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Went to Home Depot and looked over some treated boards and plywood for a stand idea I’ve got been thinking about. I decided to pass for now



You can always tell who gots cash!


----------



## Railroader (Jun 25, 2021)

Shot a couple clay pigeons and a Dew bottle out of a deer stand with the G40MOS..


----------



## Blackston (Jun 26, 2021)

Put up the box at the new club....


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Today?  

Nothing but dream of past hunts.

Come on deer season....


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 26, 2021)

Reconfigured my lil back yard range. 20-25-30 then 40 yards.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 26, 2021)

I joined a lease in southeastern Ohio


----------



## SRShunter (Jun 27, 2021)

Bud Man said:


> Cleared some property line roads just so happens I have a stand that looks down this one lolView attachment 1086975


That road looks so familiar


----------



## snooker1 (Jun 27, 2021)

drove a total of 598 miles up and back, mowed and trimmed for about 4 hours, changed out some camera batteries, did a little scouting, sat under a large oak tree and watched two otters play in the pond.


----------



## antharper (Jun 27, 2021)

Finally found some 7 mag ammo , regular price $25 . Not my normal brand but can’t be choosy


----------



## Blackston (Jun 27, 2021)

antharper said:


> Finally found some 7 mag ammo , regular price $25 . Not my normal brand but can’t be choosy View attachment 1087691


im sure that m77 will eat em !!!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2021)

Put another 280 lbs of corn in the feeder.
FYI, Cell cameras are as addictive as cocaine


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 27, 2021)

Let the older grandson drive the massey for the first time. Does not go as fast in 2 low as the 300 fourtrax


----------



## Milkman (Jun 28, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Let the older grandson drive the massey for the first time. Does not go as fast in 2 low as the 300 fourtrax View attachment 1087749



Love this picture!!! I bet That boy is Papa’s buddy.
I have the same tractor. My serial number says it’s a 1971 model. My Daddy bought it new in 1972.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 28, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Love this picture!!! I bet That boy is Papa’s buddy.
> I have the same tractor. My serial number says it’s a 1971 model. My Daddy bought it new in 1972.



We get along well but do not get to see each other much since they moved to Iowa.  We used to sit in box stands and snipe at rabbits on the food plots when they lived in Douglasville. My 135 is a toy compared to farm tractors out there.

My 135 is a 1968 model. Bought it from Mr Vernon Holt used in 2005 or 06. Sheet metal is under my car port as I am getting ready to adjust valves.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2021)

Recovering today from 4 days in the woods clearing roads. Talk about bad luck, first thing I went to the barn to get tools and got popped by a dirt dauber on the back of my shoulder where I couldn't get to it. Then the "Yeah, that one is dead and rotten and likely to come down any day now" tree came down as I was looking at it.



Then, first thing through the gate and there was this mess.



After I got that cleared it was just 3 more days of fighting 1.2 miles of jungle.


----------



## jhanie79 (Jun 28, 2021)

Went for a 3 mile walk about.  Seen some good sign in new places.  Seen some real good young bucks. Procured some 4x7 plastic sheets for new shooting houses.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 30, 2021)

Watched 4 bucks, 2 does and a fawn tear up a peanut field behind my house this evening.  My oldest boy almost ran over a bedded fawn in our field today on his 4 wheeler.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2021)

Did some maintenance on my trusty electric EZGO cart. It’s what enables me to hunt


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 2, 2021)

Did some bush hogging yesterday.  My cheap bush hog went down for the count. Bent deck


----------



## elfiii (Jul 2, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Did some bush hogging yesterday.  My cheap bush hog went down for the count. Bent deck



Oww. That's gonna hurt.


----------



## Vaughn726 (Jul 2, 2021)

Built some arrows.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Did some bush hogging yesterday.  My cheap bush hog went down for the count. Bent deck



My old MF 135 has worn out 4-5 rotary mowers. But I must admit I used to try to cut anything the tractor would push over. I now only cut 2” and smaller.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2021)

I studied the solunar forecast for the months of Sep-Nov.


----------



## Bud Man (Jul 2, 2021)

Laid out 90 concrete landscape blocks so that my wife could plant more azaleas, and obviously around here I guess that's considered planting a food plot lol they darn sure like the other ones I have


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I studied the solunar forecast for the months of Sep-Nov.



I love hunting a food plot those clear afternoons when the moon rises about 2-3 hours before dark.
Problem is you may not quit at the proper time ?


----------



## campboy (Jul 2, 2021)

not. a. darn. thang.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I love hunting a food plot those clear afternoons when the moon rises about 2-3 hours before dark.
> Problem is you may not quit at the proper time ?


LOL....


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 2, 2021)

Milkman said:


> My old MF 135 has worn out 4-5 rotary mowers. But I must admit I used to try to cut anything the tractor would push over. I now only cut 2” and smaller.



I pulled it behind the 4000 instead of the Massey. I too cut anything I run over so I guess the Ford has a bit more torque 

I got a loader wit a 5 foot bucket I would like to trade for a 7 foot bush hog.  
Tractor is manual steering


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Oww. That's gonna hurt.




Not likely fixable. Ouch is correct. Should have used the Massey


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 2, 2021)

Got my gator tags in today.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 3, 2021)

Went and put a bag of corn in the feeder at The Kid's Condo, and scouted around a bit.

The critters are sucking up the corn as it spins out, and the little plot came up looking pretty good, but is taking a beating now...

Right on track!


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 3, 2021)

Results of Thursday’s work. Bent deck at the corner pictured and cracked decking near the lift arm. Maybe I can bend it back


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 3, 2021)

Heat, straighten, weld a bar across top to strengthen. Good as new.


----------



## boarbuster (Jul 4, 2021)

I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 4, 2021)

boarbuster said:


> I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.


You the man! Maybe one day I can.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 4, 2021)

boarbuster said:


> I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.


Congratulations.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 4, 2021)

Shot bow then walked down and pulled card. Got deers bobcat and a first armadillo! Hadn’t seen at home in Cherokee


----------



## Blackston (Jul 4, 2021)

Showed my newest hunting buddy the SPOT


----------



## Railroader (Jul 5, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Results of Thursday’s work. Bent deck at the corner pictured and cracked decking near the lift arm. Maybe I can bend it backView attachment 1088840



You think that looks bad? 

 You oughta see my cutter...

That's completely fixable.  No biggie.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

boarbuster said:


> I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.


Congrats! Nothing like living out your dream! I’m still working on that part of my life! We got close to pulling the trigger a few months ago but just couldn’t find exactly what we wanted. The wife and I decided to just stop and continue to pray and not get in a hurry. If we run across “the” place we are ready to
Pull the trigger. It’s just got us both stressed out.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 5, 2021)

Put a  muddy ladder stand on the west end of my new food plot for those dang never ending east winds , finished filling the new water trough too.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm thinking about the coming season. Does that count?


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 5, 2021)

Just got back from urban bow hunting spot. Walked lines no ribbons roads cut or any other disturbance. Left trail cam and TSC mineral block


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 5, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Results of Thursday’s work. Bent deck at the corner pictured and cracked decking near the lift arm. Maybe I can bend it backView attachment 1088840


Get a big enough hammer


----------



## Timberman (Jul 5, 2021)

Saturday went and brushed in two new blinds, cleared some lanes, put out some cameras along with Vienna’s on the tailgate


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 5, 2021)

Been accumulating saddle equipment and today went ahead and ordered some helium sticks…..$100 on eBay and it seemed the sensible easiest way to get up a tree and I can’t find the WE Steps in stock anyway. I also figured it’d be a good way to remount my trail cams. I’ll take one section with me so I can mount them up above normal reach……should be fun!


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 5, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Get a big enough hammer



Gonna try a brick and the tractor hydraulics first


----------



## RWilk10 (Jul 5, 2021)

Checked on our plots, seem to be coming in well.  Planted 200lbs worth of soy beans and 100 pounds of a summer mix.  4 different plots.


----------



## jhanie79 (Jul 6, 2021)

Went for another walk about yesterday morning.  Walked straight thru about a 30 acre field. Got about half way across and heard this God awful ear piercing sound.  Never heard it before.  Now, I'm gone def and I have a hard time judging direction and distance.  Out of no where a tiny little spotted fawn comes running toward me.  I had to  step back out of its path. It made it to the wood line and let out the noise I heard.  A few seconds later 2 doe came running in ticked at the world! I just new I was fixing to get my tail kicked!


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 6, 2021)

Finally found some Hornady 308 ammo on the internet so I'm good to go with ammo for a bit.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 6, 2021)

Got a new box of ammo in the mail! Woohoo!……these heads fly as good as any I’ve shot. I won’t knock someone spending $10-15 per head, but if you like this style a 12 pk was shipped to me for $13.98 (EBay) I bought new collars a long time ago and still have plenty…….I use them twice if they don’t get trashed on he first shot.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 6, 2021)

I spotted this 10 pointer this morning trying to hide in some banana trees in the backyard. I think tomorrow morning I’m going to shoot him, multiple times with a crossbow.


----------



## HughW2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Fine looking back yard and pool.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2021)

Timberman said:


> Saturday went and brushed in two new blinds, cleared some lanes, put out some cameras along with Vienna’s on the tailgate
> View attachment 1089179View attachment 1089180View attachment 1089181View attachment 1089182



Viennas on a hot day.  Good stuff!

Much better than viennas on a cold day  Solid jelly packed viennas not good.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2021)

boarbuster said:


> I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.



Nice!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 6, 2021)

boarbuster said:


> I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.


Congratulations bb! I bet it feels different….. a lot different! Man that’s so awesome!


----------



## jhanie79 (Jul 6, 2021)

Same walk about


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2021)

boarbuster said:


> I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.



Congratulations. Just one problem. Owning your own land is a lot more expensive than a club membership. It's worth every penny too!


----------



## ChidJ (Jul 8, 2021)

Went out and scouted/dropped some GPS waypoints on a spot on Fishing Creek WMA. Had to walk a long way in but thats the filter that keeps others out. All I can say is its gonna be a good year


----------



## Milkman (Jul 9, 2021)

Yesterday went to my property and shot some. Then did some shooting lane, roadway, and food plot edge trimming. Got soaking wet with sweat twice. Sauna type sweats.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 9, 2021)

Went to the Pony Express Bargain Barn looking for something/anything. Didn’t get anything this trip.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 10, 2021)

Got my helium sticks and put them together today. Put one on a tree and played around with iit……..I like them! I think I’ll camo them up just a little tomorrow.


----------



## Ruger15 (Jul 10, 2021)

Came to the farm today in hancock . Having a guy do some mulching for us to open the place up a little bit. Our place holds a bunch of deer but boy is it thick.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Jul 10, 2021)

Filled feeders, sprayed herbicide and put out trail cameras.then going to waffle house.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 10, 2021)

I kilt this here 10 pointer………….. 5 times.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 10, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I kilt this here 10 pointer………….. 5 times. View attachment 1090008


Better check somethings holding it up


----------



## elfiii (Jul 10, 2021)

Mowed roads and food plots Thursday and yesterday.


Hunting yotes today.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 10, 2021)

I mounted a new Athlon scope, on my savage axis, and sighted it in.  I Also finally stumbled on 3 boxes of 6.5 Creedmoor ammo at Walmart.  I only bought 1 box, because I had problems with my gun not grouping Winchester Power points, and this was another Winchester bullet, the Deer Season XP.   I wanted to try them first to see if they grouped well. They did, but went back to Walmart the next day, and the ammo was gone.  At least I have 1 box minus 4 rounds.   Have to keep looking!


----------



## RWilk10 (Jul 11, 2021)

Timberman said:


> Saturday went and brushed in two new blinds, cleared some lanes, put out some cameras along with Vienna’s on the tailgate
> View attachment 1089179View attachment 1089180View attachment 1089181View attachment 1089182


Good looking Lane, how long?


----------



## Son (Jul 11, 2021)

Keeping an eye on the road in. Looks like a hog passed this morning.


----------



## TriggerHappyJake (Jul 11, 2021)

I collected about 7 1/2 miles of spider web while putting out my camera ?️


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 11, 2021)

Ordered a new Leupold 4×12 scope for my Ruger #1 in 243 and some 100gr Partitions to load .


----------



## BIG RANDY (Jul 11, 2021)

Ruger15 said:


> Came to the farm today in hancock . Having a guy do some mulching for us to open the place up a little bit. Our place holds a bunch of deer but boy is it thick.


Who are you using for the mulching work?  I had a company come out a couple of years ago and can't get them to answer the phone or return a call now.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2021)

Got a Cuddelink picture of 7  Clover lovers


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 12, 2021)

Bought a used rotary cutter. Bush hog model sq84t. 7 foot with 9” off set hitch. I am hoping it will save on tractor operator shade lids as well as reduce seat time. I am still going to try to straighten the bent deck on my other cutter


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 12, 2021)

Refilled feeders and checked some cams. Nice to see some poults on camera too


----------



## Ruger15 (Jul 12, 2021)

BIG RANDY said:


> Who are you using for the mulching work?  I had a company come out a couple of years ago and can't get them to answer the phone or return a call now.


Guys name is Levi Archer. Believe he’s on Facebook . I’ll see if I can find his number if you need It. Super nice guy


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 13, 2021)

upgraded my bow hanger. Been using the cheap hooks but wanted something better for the saddle set up……these are exactly what I wanted.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 13, 2021)

I visited the GON forum and got my monthly copy from the mailbox today


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2021)

Added yet another essential supply to the deer hunting arsenal.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Added yet another essential supply to the deer hunting arsenal.
> 
> View attachment 1090796


My son buys these but I’m good with the great Value brand…..they are the best thing since sliced bread! Can’t believe I had to wait til I had my first child to find out about them though!


----------



## bany (Jul 15, 2021)

I just read a good amount of the thread,  “well…….it’s that time of year again.”


----------



## dang (Jul 16, 2021)

bany said:


> I just read a good amount of the thread,  “well…….it’s that time of year again.”


SAME....had me crackin up


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 17, 2021)

Tried to fall out of my saddle today……doesn’t seem possible. Went up 2 sticks high and hung around on my tether for a while. Practicing with an “air bow” trying to shoot 360 degrees. Still need a platform, but even using the top rungs of my helium sticks I can easily get all the way around the tree. It’ll be a easier on a platform for sure. 

I also joined saddle hunter. Com……I’ve been reading threads over there for a minute anyway.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 17, 2021)

Dad and me built a water barrel stand for camp.


----------



## ChidJ (Jul 17, 2021)

Did a lot of virtual scouting today. Reviewed maps and imagery, looked over the harvest summaries and gamecheck results.

I do have a question. Do y'all think that success rates are better for quota hunts generally because its actually a better hunt or because the hunters that go to the effort to hunt quota hunts are generally better hunters?


----------



## James12 (Jul 17, 2021)

Walked in my flip flops very carefully to change out my cam card.  Poison Ivy is rampant along the jolly trail.


----------



## Son (Jul 17, 2021)

Checked camp and woods. Checked on one camera, and put out another one. Humidity was awful


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 17, 2021)

Mowed the 4 acre food plot and most of the trails. Swapped memory cards and changed some batteries


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jul 17, 2021)

Patterned my shot gun 6 outta 10 at 50 yards in an area the size of a paper plate. Federal copper plated 00


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 18, 2021)

ChidJ said:


> Did a lot of virtual scouting today. Reviewed maps and imagery, looked over the harvest summaries and gamecheck results.
> 
> I do have a question. Do y'all think that success rates are better for quota hunts generally because its actually a better hunt or because the hunters that go to the effort to hunt quota hunts are generally better hunters?



I think the hunter level probably goes up. Guys from out of town might be better hunters than the local frequent visitor. I don’t know the success rates, but if it is higher, I think Limited time frames may make the casual hunter really focus and hunt at a higher level than if they did their weekly trip that they do each weekend.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 18, 2021)

I thought about deer season a lot.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2021)

Yesterday my son drove the tractor several hours mowing one of our hunting properties. I provided extensive moral support ?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Yesterday my son drove the tractor several hours mowing one of our hunting properties. I provided extensive moral support ?



Proper supervision and support are highly underrated skills.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Proper supervision and support are highly underrated skills.



I find that his 36 years age is more suited for strenuous stuff and my 66 years age is more suited for the skills you mentioned.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 18, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Proper supervision and support are highly underrated skills.


This is true but I always prefer being unsupervised.  Usually can't believe it when happens.   I am good at entertaining myself.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Picked up some quart jars and flats for canning meat.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hunting buddy and I checked cameras and moved 2 of them to new spots looking at creek crossings. We also finished putting up a stick ladder for a preset next to a creek and a big oak. I'm planning on giving saddle hunting a try this bow season and I have several stick ladders I can use.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Jul 18, 2021)

Shot my bow, hung a camera, scouted, and glassed some fields.
I didn't shoot great, but didn't shoot terribly either. There were deer literally EVERYWHERE i went in the woods and in every field i glassed. It's got me excited for the season, that's for sure.


----------



## dang (Jul 18, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Tried to fall out of my saddle today……doesn’t seem possible. Went up 2 sticks high and hung around on my tether for a while. Practicing with an “air bow” trying to shoot 360 degrees. Still need a platform, but even using the top rungs of my helium sticks I can easily get all the way around the tree. It’ll be a easier on a platform for sure.
> 
> I also joined saddle hunter. Com……I’ve been reading threads over there for a minute anyway.


When you get a platform, get out on the edges and try and make it “kick out”….it’s shifted on me, not fun when you’re 20ft up, better to learn what you can get away with from the backyard at 5ft


----------



## dang (Jul 18, 2021)

Made a buddy that is coming in for a November hunt download onX, and got all fired up for the season texting back and forth with friends in a group chat


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2021)

dang said:


> Made a buddy that is coming in for a November hunt download onX, and got all fired up for the season texting back and forth with friends in a group chat



I’m not as tech savvy as some. Give me a little more detail of what you mean.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 18, 2021)

Hooked up my new ( to me ) 7 foot bush hog today and mowed some roads to get a feel for how it works. Bitter weed beware. I am coming for your head this week


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 18, 2021)

7' bush hog is on my list. Could use it to cut fields and roads with. I have a 5' I would keep on the trails.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 19, 2021)

I informed my cousin in KY that I may only get to come up for a 2 day or so hunt this year, but I planned on coming for sure. That was after he started blowing up my phone with some survivors of last year……yeah, I gotta go!


----------



## 7 point (Jul 19, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> 7' bush hog is on my list. Could use it to cut fields and roads with. I have a 5' I would keep on the trails.


If you have a 5ft make sure your tractor can handle a 7ft.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 19, 2021)

I rebuilt a 4ft bush hog last week for my buddy to use on the lease so he can help mow.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 19, 2021)

Well, apparently I posted my update yesterday just a bit too soon. I've been researching about saddle hunting and trying to decide between a platform or a ring of steps. I got to talking about it with my hunting buddy and he mentioned he had a couple of lock on stands just sitting around because he doesn't use them. I asked him about the stands and he gave them to me. He dropped them by my house yesterday and one is a Millennium that's a little bent. It may sit just fine like it is but if it doesn't, it should make a fine platform on one of my presets. Now I just need to get it on a tree and see if it can be used as a stand or as a platform.


----------



## dang (Jul 19, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I’m not as tech savvy as some. Give me a little more detail of what you mean.


It’s an app for your smartphone that you can use similar to GPS. Shows where you are and the property boundaries, and most importantly you can record your track and drop waypoints for things like tree stands, scrapes, rubs, etc. Then you can share them with other folks who use the app so everyone has the same pins on their map. He’s coming in from out of state for a rut hunt, and it will make his life a lot easier finding stands in the dark


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 19, 2021)

My tractor is 65 hp. I believe it would handle a 7' mower.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2021)

Got this picture this morning. I named it “Hang in there”


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2021)

boarbuster said:


> I went down and scouted my new 75 acres that I purchased last month and closed on Friday. Have hunted the property for years but was recently able to purchase. Feels completely different and rewarding knowing that all of my hard work through the years will not be for nothing. A little dream come true for me.


Excellent.  Congratulations.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2021)

Rode on their golf cart with 2 of my grandchildren through part of their hunting land. Good thing it has aggressive tires, it was muddy.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 20, 2021)

Made me device to help get a deer in the bed of ranger. Now I need a dead deer to test it


----------



## sanderson5141 (Jul 21, 2021)

Ordered a thousand dollars worth of Sitka Gear


----------



## sanderson5141 (Jul 21, 2021)

T


stonecreek said:


> Reconfigured my lil back yard range. 20-25-30 then 40 yards.View attachment 1087595thats nice. I bet it’s a good time with a full cooler and a couple of buddies


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 21, 2021)

sanderson5141 said:


> Ordered a thousand dollars worth of Sitka Gear


So is that just the pants or did you get a pullover too?


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 21, 2021)

dang said:


> Then you can share them with other folks ....



Share them with other folks, you say?


----------



## campboy (Jul 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I kilt this here 10 pointer………….. 5 times. View attachment 1090008



Been a goodun next year


----------



## sanderson5141 (Jul 21, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> So is that just the pants or did you get a pullover too?


1 mid season pants, 1 mid season jack, 2 next to skin shirts, 2 hats, and 1 pair of gloves.


----------



## dang (Jul 21, 2021)

ReFilled the front yard feeder and thew some old vegetables out there that started to turn. Watched a doe meander around, stop for a snack and browse in the thicket at last light


----------



## 7 point (Jul 22, 2021)

Group text with the other guys on the lease about a work weekend coming up


----------



## Navigator0321 (Jul 22, 2021)

Filling feeders and watching for bucks on camera.


----------



## Son (Jul 22, 2021)

Checked photos sent by the cell camera. On our screen porch it says 86 degrees. So, I'll let the cameras keep watch without me until it cools off some. Or when the humidity is less might get me doing more.


----------



## dang (Jul 22, 2021)

Repositioned a camera where it wouldnt pick up so many false positives. Heading out to the back here in a few to work on clearing out an area that will be planted in clover here shortly.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 22, 2021)

At the lake which is near one of our leases. Piddling at hunting land during cooler hours.
Looking at tv, the lake, and Woodys during hot hours.
Eating and sleeping as needed.

Retirement ain’t for everyone but I am handling in just fine.


----------



## dang (Jul 22, 2021)

Just got done starting to clear that old logging road for clover. Good grief it is too hot to be raking pine straw and running a chain saw. Way too hot. I’m gonna go drink a gallon of water now ….


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 22, 2021)

Checked my sawtooths (teeth’s) in my food plot.  One tree is loaded, the others are about half full.  Every year they get a little older and better.


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 22, 2021)

Purchased some more of this today: https://tuckermilling.com/product-items/deer-master-deer-draw/
The deer really like it.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bush hogged a food plot and a couple of trails. Almost got stuck on the tractor, gotta wait for it to dry up some to finish.


----------



## dang (Jul 23, 2021)

Bought a new bow today. Long story as to why but I got a few arrows in and 20 yard pin is consistent.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 24, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Bush hogged a food plot and a couple of trails. Almost got stuck on the tractor, gotta wait for it to dry up some to finish.


I will be doing that next weekend along with getting stuck.  It's been wet out .


----------



## gma1320 (Jul 24, 2021)

Cleanup day at the lease. Even got my boy involved.


----------



## dang (Jul 24, 2021)

Shot a few arrows and went through my crap and organized, consolidated it all into one tote. Still need to find my rangefinder but everything else is about good to go.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 24, 2021)

My saddle pack/pouch showed up so all I need is a platform ……probably cry once and get the short stick with helium platform that attaches to the top. Then it will be full dress rehearsal time! 
I’ve also Been researching replacement straps for the helium sticks as everyone seems to want to get rid of the cam buckles. Turns out my sticks came with the webbing strap so it is good to go as is.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Jul 24, 2021)

Bush hogged most of the camp roads on south end of club today, got stuck twice still wet around here in Twiggs. Want to start hitting food plots but will more than likely bog tractor if not careful. Got to get them cut an sprayed. Did it early in season but rain made all grow back twice as thick.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Jul 24, 2021)

Pulled the card in the camera i hung last Sunday... Also sweated, a lot.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 24, 2021)

Pulled my RV back to the camp site on the lease today. New awning installed, furnace tuned up, roof resealed, slide outs lubed up.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 24, 2021)

Noticed a club right down the road from me is gonna have a lot less trees to put stands on this fall. The only pine they left had a ladder stand strapped to it.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 24, 2021)

Burned boot leather on our new game riddled paradise...


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 24, 2021)

FDM, nice deer but I bet you get alot of false pics in that location when the wind blows.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2021)

Did my absolute last two days clearing roads and fighting chiggers, ticks, spiders and carpenter bees. Was going to mow but my tractor blew a hydraulic seal. There's your sign. I will mow roads one more time before archery opens but other than that it'll be food plot work to spray and get lime and 0-20-20 down and overseed some of my clover and then I'm done and on streamlined promenade. Time to break out the bow and get dialed in.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 25, 2021)

Got new mods for my bow, big thanks to feathers and antlers in commerce, and doing some shooting this afternoon in the cooler hrs, in the meantime getting some furniture and fixings ready for the new living quarters at deer camp... the bug is biting hard can’t wait


----------



## JWT (Jul 25, 2021)

Mowed my alfalfa plots, and filled feeder


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 25, 2021)

Reclaimed a small food plot area, threw some 2 year old sorghum seed on it just to see if it’ll sprout.  Picked up some lime for that spot but haven’t put it out yet.
Plowed it at 1 p.m and it had a couple of deer tracks in it by 5:30 pm.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 25, 2021)

Deer candy going on here


----------



## slow motion (Jul 26, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I spotted this 10 pointer this morning trying to hide in some banana trees in the backyard. I think tomorrow morning I’m going to shoot him, multiple times with a crossbow. View attachment 1089377


I'm thinking that meat might be a little tough. Probably should work yourself up a strong batch of marinade and soak it for a month or two.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jul 26, 2021)

Son and I been at our place since Friday evening.  Making the most of our time to prep for the season.  Cameras moved, pears thinned, sprayed all the carolina horsenettle I could find, gly application on a plot to be planted next month, mowed, pole-sawed branches, sprayed for bugs, general clean-up.  
Still here as I can work from anywhere and looking to head back to town tomorrow.
Been a normal super busy Monday morning with work, a couple more calls and I'll be out the door with my gloves and snake boots on.
Looks like we'll be getting some rain later with the bands moving in off the coast.
Dang we sure get some good, solid sleep at the farm after a day's work!


----------



## JWT (Jul 26, 2021)

Trimmed some limbs so I can see one of the feeders and a 1/2 acre of the alfalfa from my bedroom window


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 26, 2021)

My four wheeler been in shop 7 weeks now waiting on one part? I guess my mechanic has never heard of Amazon! Borrowed my SIL 4wheelie and finally made way back to check the last camera had some hosses coming to salt lick. Blessed with no hogs back there yet.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 26, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> My four wheeler been in shop 7 weeks now waiting on one part? I guess my mechanic has never heard of Amazon! Borrowed my SIL 4wheelie and finally made way back to check the last camera had some hosses coming to salt lick. Blessed with no hogs back there yet.View attachment 1093336View attachment 1093337View attachment 1093338View attachment 1093339



Nice bucks !!!
You need another mechanic ?‍?


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 26, 2021)

Very true on the mechanic ?‍?


----------



## antharper (Jul 26, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> My four wheeler been in shop 7 weeks now waiting on one part? I guess my mechanic has never heard of Amazon! Borrowed my SIL 4wheelie and finally made way back to check the last camera had some hosses coming to salt lick. Blessed with no hogs back there yet.View attachment 1093336View attachment 1093337View attachment 1093338View attachment 1093339


Beautiful bucks , I really like the first one ! Unique


----------



## dang (Jul 26, 2021)

Sorry about that last post, that was supposed to go in the campfire meme thread……Deleted.
Since I’m here, I shot my bow today.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 27, 2021)

Yesterday I finished installing a new carb on my '97 Fourtrax 300, she purrs like a kitten now. 

No more ethanol gas as long as Wawa sells ethanol free in my boat, wheeler, saw, weedwhacker, etc.

A maintenance dose of Sea Foam or Sta-Bil just to be certain every few tank fulls.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 27, 2021)

Learned the same gator after ethonol eat up every small engine gas line I own


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2021)

Just ordered some new snake boots.  Hope this helps


----------



## Milkman (Jul 27, 2021)

Read the ad in the classifieds section about someone in Louisiana wanting to teach us to “stalk hunt”. The person has over 50 years experience!!!!
Y’all reckon we’uns could get a group discount


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2021)

Talked about setting up a buddy stand so a friend of mine can bring his daughter hunting with her new crossbow.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 28, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Learned the same gator after ethonol eat up every small engine gas line I own


 I did have the white crusty stuff in my chainsaw after it sat a few seasons, but I was lucky enough to get it cleaned out. I still use regular gas but put stabil in everything besides my daily driver vehicles. I go heavy with it too…..no more problems. If I did use non eth gas, I’d surely still put stabil in it.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 28, 2021)

Headed to Walmart to get a few more arrows……I lost two yesterday


----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Headed to Walmart to get a few more arrows……I lost two yesterday



EBay has them too, but the downside is you don’t get to interact with the pajama wearing folks at Walmart.


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 28, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Deer candy going on hereView attachment 1093038


I planted 2, 3 gallon ones yesterday. Was hoping for rain last night but that didn't happen. Hope the rains return so I don't have to water. Should have put them out when I bought them a month ago but figured it would stop raining if I did. 
Still got 4 to plant when I get some more trees down. 
Went looking for .35 ammo in stores, no luck. Did find some 30-30 but I got enough of that.


----------



## eavega (Jul 28, 2021)

Visited my locations at the new club.  Set up a feeder and dropped some bait blocks, swapped out cards and batteries in camera, and scrolled through the approximately 1000 pictures I had across my three game cameras.  
Deer, including at least one shooter buck, hogs, a bobcat, a couple of yotes, turkey, armadillo, and rabbits.  Definitely have zeroed in on some lively areas.  
Next I'm trying to arrange to purchase a couple of used 2-man ladder stands to set up on my spots and get good shooting lanes cut in before end of August. Season is getting closer!!
-E


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 28, 2021)

Went to work so i can pay to play


----------



## Beagler (Jul 28, 2021)

stayed in the ac and patterned deer out my kitchen window.


----------



## dang (Jul 28, 2021)

I Fished lol.


----------



## Goon (Jul 28, 2021)

Thinned out a few does to cut down on corn$


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Solid jelly packed viennas not good.



We always fixed that problem putting them on the truck engine for a little bit. Good & hot and no nasty gelatinous junk.

Did it with Beanie Weenie’s too!


----------



## Son (Jul 28, 2021)

Went up and checked on the property. Recent rains have water running across roads again.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 28, 2021)

Stare at my screen saver at work .


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> We always fixed that problem putting them on the truck engine for a little bit. Good & hot and no nasty gelatinous junk.
> 
> Did it with Beanie Weenie’s too!



Good stuff!


----------



## Dupree (Jul 28, 2021)

gacowboy said:


> Purchased some more of this today: https://tuckermilling.com/product-items/deer-master-deer-draw/
> The deer really like it.


I have been feeding this since may. They love it and the price is same as corn.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 28, 2021)

Put new batteries in a couple trailcams to put out on the property Saturday.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 28, 2021)

Got requisitioned by the land owner to cut trees so the track hoe he hired could destroy the beaver dam and clear roads. Hard chainsaw work but the effort is worth it
the dog went diving in the beaver dam, mud, and rolled in the dirt. She then made a bee line to the truck, jumped in and got mud on every seat. She certainly wanted the ac on


----------



## Ruger15 (Jul 28, 2021)

Just got back from hancock . AC in the cabin went out .... looks like I’ll be buying a new unit . Sprayed some plots and turned some dirt . Threw out some sunflower snd millet but probably just wasted my time snd money but just maybe it’ll come up . Hauled my bush hog back home to have it overhauled and put up a new stand . I’ve got the fever


----------



## Timberman (Jul 28, 2021)

I mailed a rent check.


----------



## JWT (Jul 29, 2021)

Watched deer in the back yard , 2 acres of alfalfa I planted


----------



## Son (Jul 29, 2021)

Checked a camera. Big boar hog appears to be a regular at that camera. If anyone can stand this heat and humidity, they have to be younger than I. 
Too hot to go fishing too.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 29, 2021)

Recieved my 2 Reveal X's today.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 29, 2021)

My buddy and me got our tractors and a mule loaded him me and dad are headed to camp in the morning for a work weekend doing some bushhoging ,filling feeders and setting some stands but most importantly time in the woods .


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 29, 2021)

Applied for all the quota hunts, except Piedmont, need to request the applications.
Cut a neighbors yard, Shes going to let me hunt their place.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 30, 2021)

Yesterday I asked my cousin if I could bring my best friend with me to his place in KY……He said YES! Bring him! Need friends to share stories with! Then I invited my BFF! 
I told him to get off work November 1,2&3…..He took the whole week off! I changed my vacation days to the entire first week in November, instead of just 3 days as well! I’m hoping we can get a KY deer and come home and get a GA Buck too!


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 30, 2021)

Cut 3 of 6.5 ac of food plots, just the tops of those weeds. 
it was a learn experience. I used my new to me 1968 Ford 4000 tractor and new t me 7 foot off set bush hog. Tractor is a whole lot different than my 135 Massey. Controls have a different feel. Bush hog is definitely different.

Here’s to getting it done 30% faster!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 30, 2021)

Good looking set up !!
I would peel the bark off all the pines on all the places I hunt with that offset mower.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 30, 2021)

That things a beast wishbone! Bet it’s got lots of life left!


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 30, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> That things a beast wishbone! Bet it’s got lots of life left!


yes it is. That is the one that bent the deck on my 5 foot cutter.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 30, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Good looking set up !!
> I would peel the bark off all the pines on all the places I hunt with that offset mower.


It does take some getting used to. That is part of the education I got today


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 30, 2021)

Rebuilt summer dog box and rigged a game hoist (I’m getting to old to load big game)


----------



## Railroader (Jul 30, 2021)

I put a bag of corn in the feeder at The Kid's Condo today...Birds, squirrels, turkey and deer tracks, and a coyote track.  The little pack of hogs seems to have vacated...


----------



## Sixes (Jul 30, 2021)

Poured out an $11 bag of corn and put up a Tactacam..


----------



## Milkman (Jul 30, 2021)

Bought all the pellet lime TSC at Milledgeville had today. I wanted 40 bags but only got 24.


----------



## Blackston (Jul 31, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Rebuilt summer dog box and rigged a game hoist (I’m getting to old to load big game)View attachment 1094455


 That’s a good lookin rig , I was always impressed by dog men that had it together, when I was a dog man I was ALOT younger and wilder , we always did well but we were a “ ragtag” bunch


----------



## flatwoods (Jul 31, 2021)

What do you do when it's 100 degrees, the road is too overgrown to get in there, but you know there's a big deer there??
You grab a machete and get in there!!


----------



## flatwoods (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah, there was a wasp nest in the gate post.
The mile and a half walk with a bag of corn and camera was interesting.
That was after someone put the cap on the saw wrong and poured a tank of gas on his, well you know.

Nothing I'd rather be doing.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks. I have used several types of the years. But I like the open style box for air flow and I think overall the dogs enjoy being able to see out.


----------



## Son (Jul 31, 2021)

Tried to identify the vehicle the cell camera has shown coming into our lease. Called on membership to see if they know who it might be, or is it one of them?
I'm 45 minutes away, it's hot and I don't want to drive up to see who it is. Just hope it's someone who has a key. Tired of repairing our gate.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 31, 2021)

Ordered a new ground blind chair, tested a few older cameras (2 out of 3 are still good) and shot my bow at 30-40yds targets


----------



## Milkman (Jul 31, 2021)

I am excited. I had 3 helping today!!!!

My son, grandson, and his buddy all were here and helping. We spread lime, put up a ladder stand, trimmed lanes, etc until hunger and heat won out !!!


----------



## Sixes (Jul 31, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Poured out an $11 bag of corn and put up a Tactacam..


Camera was put out yesterday on my grandparents place that is about a half mile from my house.   Somewhere around 250-300 pics from about lunch yesterday.

Looks as though about 8-10 does, 3 fawns and 3 young bucks found the corn overnight.

Hopefully whatever bachelor group of bucks is around will show up in the next few weeks.


----------



## parker 10 point (Jul 31, 2021)

It's not what I did but what I'm doing for deer hunting season. I'm taking the wife  to the beach for a week of sun and fun and all the wine and din she wants. It will butter her up so I can go deer hunt with out a lot of whining.


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 31, 2021)

Cut downed trees and mowed food plots. Got 3 more acres to cut then spray 2 4 DB in 10 days. Clethodim 10 days after that temperature permitting. Roads in September. Looks like we will need to overseed with red clover in late September


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 31, 2021)

Scouted


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dealt with some nutsedge in my plot, pulled it up by hand.  Luckily it’s thick in just  a couple of spots.


----------



## antharper (Jul 31, 2021)

Hauled a trailer down to south Ga to old lease and picked up a couple stands . Got 10 55 gal barrels of peanuts while I made the trip , 7 hrs round trip . Just sat back down in my recliner , left home at 4am


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 1, 2021)

Pedestal sink at deer camp.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hunting buddy and I checked cameras, put up a lock on stand and replaced a ratchet strap on one of my ladders. Think we're going to wait until it cools off a little bit before we do much else.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shot a few arrows at last light today to make it a little more realistic. Just have to find my range finder, which always seems to disappear. I’ll have to shoot my bow out of my saddle here soon to get a feel for it


----------



## nickel back (Aug 1, 2021)

I posted in this thread


----------



## dang (Aug 1, 2021)

Checked two cameras this weekend and swapped cards. Moved one of them and set one additional out. Shot my bow this afternoon at 30 and 40. Watched a deer on the feeder at 830 till about last light


----------



## Son (Aug 1, 2021)

Checked a camera


----------



## Throwback (Aug 1, 2021)

Put a battery in my feeder and filled it up 
Pulled camera card. Does, fawns, armadillos, etc. but that’s fairy normal this time of year for me


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm ordering some Durana seed today. I get the tractor out of hock mid week. Hope I can get the 24Db down before the rain. That may not happen based on the forecast.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I'm ordering some Durana seed today. I get the tractor out of hock mid week. Hope I can get the 24Db down before the rain. That may not happen based on the forecast.



Do you spray clethodim too ?


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 2, 2021)

Put 80 pounds of lime out on a little spot I’m gonna plant later.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 3, 2021)

Put my corn and buck muscle out. New batteries in my camera. Now we wait.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 3, 2021)

Shot bow! Did a little fine tuning on sight. Went through and separated hot weather hunting clothes. Sitting on porch looking through 200 websites looking for hunting lease as have done probably every other day since mine sold in May. Not looking good at the moment. Have been on lease or club since 1980 about to old and broke down to go back to WMA hunting


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 3, 2021)

One of my old friends called me this morning and ask why I hadn't been by to see him.  This caught me off guard.  At one time we were close friends and hunted together often, about every week, but after he got married his wife got him house broke and he fell out of the outdoor circle.  I would stop by or call an ask about going hunting or fishing and he always had to ask his wife if she had plans and she did.  After a few times I got the idea he no longer cared about the outdoors.

Well being quick on my feet I told him I had gotten married and I kind of slowed down and my wife kept me busy around the farm.  To tell the truth, age has more to do with the slow down.

We talked for a while and he ask me to come over and ride around and help him find some places to put up his deer stands.  I agreed and off I went.

When I got to his house he was ready to go, we loaded up the cooler and dogs in his Jeep and headed out.  As we talked he informed me he had bought the adjoining tract of land, all 900 acres.  You should have seen the smile on his face.  I never thought he would spend that kind of money, I knew he had money just didn't think he would go that far.  I ask what the wife thought about it, then I really got a shock, she was the one that got him to buy it.  All I could say was: the Lord works in mysterious ways.

The tract is really nice, we had hunted on it back in the 60's and early 70's, until the owner died and his children closed it to all hunting.  I ask how he come by it and he said the owners decided to sale it and split the money with their children.

As we rode I could see all kinds of hunting spots and stand sites.  There were oak trees of all kinds over most of the property.  We drove to a spot I remember and sure enough the big white oaks were still there.  7 big white oaks in a circle it was almost like someone had planted them over a 100 years ago.  Both of us had killed many a squirrel, hog and deer around these trees.  We rode for two hours looking at old stands were we had killed deer.  We finally drove up to our old camp site and took a break.  Just walking around having a cold Sprite brought back fond memories of time along ago.  All the friends we talked about hunting and fishing with, the ones that have passed on and the ones still around.  

As we talked he ask if I thought we could get our old friends back out here and into the hunting game again.  I told him all we could do is ask them, but for me, I was game and I would be there with bells on.

The Lord has blessed me again.  Praise the Lord.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 3, 2021)

Nimrod71 said:


> One of my old friends called me this morning and ask why I hadn't been by to see him.  This caught me off guard.  At one time we were close friends and hunted together often, about every week, but after he got married his wife got him house broke and he fell out of the outdoor circle.  I would stop by or call an ask about going hunting or fishing and he always had to ask his wife if she had plans and she did.  After a few times I got the idea he no longer cared about the outdoors.
> 
> Well being quick on my feet I told him I had gotten married and I kind of slowed down and my wife kept me busy around the farm.  To tell the truth, age has more to do with the slow down.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you won the lottery!


----------



## Son (Aug 3, 2021)

Looked at a few deer the cell cam sent. Does, and one small buck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2021)

Watched 2 big doe with 2 fawns each munch down on my pears.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 3, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Shot a few arrows at last light today to make it a little more realistic. Just have to find my range finder, which always seems to disappear. I’ll have to shoot my bow out of my saddle here soon to get a feel for it



I just got done prepping a new set of arrows and putting my small platform on my short helium stick. I too need to shoot the bow from my saddle. Unfortunately I’ve been working 60+ hrs a week and am too wore out to do much. I did shoot the bow, added lighted nocks so I can see tail wag and did several one shot drills. Here is the one at 40 that I told myself it was too far and I wasn’t gonna take the shot. But then he just stood there so I killed him.


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 3, 2021)

Finished the plots today. Spray next week weather permitting. 
Another plus about that blue Ford is that yellow flies seem to like my air intake cap!  No bites on the driver!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 4, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Shot bow! Did a little fine tuning on sight. Went through and separated hot weather hunting clothes. Sitting on porch looking through 200 websites looking for hunting lease as have done probably every other day since mine sold in May. Not looking good at the moment. Have been on lease or club since 1980 about to old and broke down to go back to WMA hunting


Don’t wear your self out with all that…..get on the PL


----------



## Deernut3 (Aug 4, 2021)

Put out a new salt block (they ate the goat block in two weeks) put up three cameras, filled feeder, planted a small food plot in buckwheat and peas, put milorganite on foodplot, limbed one stand and put out some protein pellets in a new trough feeder. I'm in a bit of a hurry because I'm having knee surgery in the morning and deer season comes in August  15th here. I knew I wouldn't be able to get everything done but I did the most important.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 4, 2021)

Stopped by Academy in Cumming, then Bass Pro. Did my part for the economy at both. Then ran down to the lease to see if they had started the every other row thin scheduled for 2020. Looks like they have been finished for a few days so I did my part to extend the ammo shortage. Old marlin chambered in .35 is still dead on. 7 mag was a bit off but good now. Gonna walk around a little. If no one hears from me for a bit don't call 911 as I am only enjoying myself.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2021)

Nothing today. I get my tractor out of hock tomorrow then it's on to spraying and turning a little dirt. Won't be long now!


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 4, 2021)

Read a corn thread!!!  That brought back some memories from the past!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2021)

shdw633 said:


> Read a corn thread!!!  That brought back some memories from the past!!



Me too. Made a couple of posts in it. It's like old times.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 4, 2021)

Watched  a doe herd feeding in a peanut field.


----------



## Son (Aug 4, 2021)

Checked the property and camp today. Camera got two fellows hog hunting, I gave them permission to come in if they need to catch their dogs. Also noticed a club has put a lock in our chain. Our timber co sold they access through our road to get to a landlocked 250 acres. Hope that turns out ok, as we manage for better hunting. Hoping they will as well. Had camera photos of buck groups, hog hunters, yellow jeep driven by whoever put the lock in our chain. I have cell service watching our in road. 
Check out this photo. How many bucks do you see in the brush?


----------



## B. White (Aug 4, 2021)

Mowed 8-10 acres and will spray it in a couple of weeks.  Will disc in early October and sow fescue, plus 100 lbs of crimson clover for the deer and other critters.


----------



## HughW2 (Aug 6, 2021)

Son said:


> Checked the property and camp today. Camera got two fellows hog hunting, I gave them permission to come in if they need to catch their dogs. Also noticed a club has put a lock in our chain. Our timber co sold they access through our road to get to a landlocked 250 acres. Hope that turns out ok, as we manage for better hunting. Hoping they will as well. Had camera photos of buck groups, hog hunters, yellow jeep driven by whoever put the lock in our chain. I have cell service watching our in road.
> Check out this photo. How many bucks do you see in the brush?
> Three total: two in brush plus the one bounding across trail.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Aug 6, 2021)

Pulled camera cards, got some nice pics of 3 bucks at the feeder.  Been letting them walk for 4 years since buying the property in 2017.  Got pics of 2 does with fawns.  Squirrels have gnawed a can size hole in the plastic feeder, brought it home and put a high quality aluminum can patch over the hole.  Need to do some bush hogging on plots and spray gly at end of Aug.


----------



## Son (Aug 6, 2021)

Got my buggy out of the shop. 48v club car will go anywhere I need to go, and not make a sound. Also keeps my scent off the ground, avoids snakes and briars too.
The buggy will get to and from my two condominiums so I can take mid morning, and mid afternoon naps. If a nice buck comes by, so be it. When he hits that string of cans with rocks in em, I'll wake up and shoot him.  That's deer hunting.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 6, 2021)

Figured out I need to work some ot ?


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 7, 2021)

Went over to the other side of the property to retrieve my bent bush hog back to camp. One of the members thinks he can fix it. I have my doubts.

What do you think?


----------



## BanditOne (Aug 7, 2021)

Found this yesterday while looking for spot to hang ladder stand.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 7, 2021)

Thursday- picked up my tractor from the repair man.

Friday morning-sprayed 2 foodplots. 

Friday morning-tractor died again.

Today - tractor man is here to snatch me out of the woods.


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 7, 2021)

Elfii, hope he gets it done this time. 

Been a tough year on tractors and equipment. My Ford has sprung 2 hydraulic leaks. I am debating hauling it to Sammy


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 7, 2021)

Spied on the local deer herd, think they may need some thinning.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 7, 2021)

We got another setup put in place...seems like season is sneaking up fast this year. We still got a couple stands to hang


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 7, 2021)

Just drove past a neighboring club, one guy had a truck bed slap full of corn.  I think I better go fertilize my plots and sawtooths.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 7, 2021)

Ordered a bunch of seed for My fall plot, Kale, turnips, dacon radish, sugar beets. Spinach, mustard greens , and some oats, If the deer dont eat it ill have a heck of a lot of salad fixins.


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 7, 2021)

Yesterday I made venison jerky. Today I mowed some areas and sprayed some others as we prepare for food plots.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 7, 2021)

Filled feeders and checked cameras. Cleared some shooting lanes and did some scouting.


----------



## James12 (Aug 7, 2021)

….dreamed of some land


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 7, 2021)

Me and the youngest just shot his 25-06 for the first time.  Got it close at 25 yards, step back to 100 yards next time and dial that baby in.
Oldest checked his rifle, it’s good to go.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hung a feeder, filled it
Filled another feeder
Checked 2 trail cams 
Hung a loc on
Hung a loc on
Sprayed a plot 
Sprayed a 4 wheeler trail 
Cut shooting lanes on a loc on we hung today 
Cut shooting lanes on a loc on we hung a few weeks back.

Was fairly busy


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Aug 7, 2021)

Had an eventful day. 4 wheeler battery was dead so I had to buy a charger for that. Didn’t get down until late. Put out a few cameras and some feed. The local wild cow decided she wanted the entire big of Big Tine I put out today. Tractor supply was out of corn so she got the Boujee stuff


----------



## antharper (Aug 8, 2021)

To hot for this but it’s got to be done .


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 8, 2021)

Got the crossbow dialed in. Just waiting to go scouting in the mountains.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Elfii, hope he gets it done this time.
> 
> Been a tough year on tractors and equipment. My Ford has sprung 2 hydraulic leaks. I am debating hauling it to Sammy



Of course it fired right up for Sammy. I got him to let me clean up my spray tank and pump before he hauled it off. The PTO sensor is bad plus I've got another seal leak that he found. I told him to fix all of that and I threw in my mower as well. I chipped one of the blades on one of my many, many rocks and the skirt around the deck has started peeling back so he's going to replace the blades and weld some more skirt on the deck. This time it's going to be expensive!

Sammy will come get it if you call him. I've never not been satisfied with his work. I get everything back from him in better condition that when I dropped it off. He even gives everything a good scrubbing. My tractor looks brand new when I pick it up from him.

He might be able to fix your mower deck.


----------



## Son (Aug 8, 2021)

Sprayed around camp where a mower can't go. Mowed woods roads down the center to keep seeds out of our radiators. Will mow the rest later on...
Put new tire on the tractor. Saw a few deer moving mid day.


----------



## Powerline (Aug 8, 2021)

Friday I had a meeting with the Quail forever wildlife biologist at my farm.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 8, 2021)

Checked my little orchard, bout time to till it for the first time this year and knock the few weeds down. Had a little treasure hunt it seems.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 8, 2021)

Met a few of my hunting buddies down at camp for the first time since the season closed. Mowed the grass at camp, burned a bunch of trash and cleaned up from last year. Rode around all the roads and pruned some limbs and checked for down trees. Lucked out so far with the downed trees but hurricane season ain’t over with yet. Ordered a new gortex rain suit from cabelas while it was 25% off. Getting that time of year and can’t wait


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hunting buddy and I made a sudden decision to go check cameras and freshen up the minerals at our camera sites this afternoon. After reviewing the camera pictures, looks like we've got 2-3 good bucks in the area and a lot of does. Not planning on the bucks to stay in the area once the season hits but it would be great if they did. We're expecting that the does are going to help draw good bucks onto the property when the rut fires up.


----------



## antharper (Aug 8, 2021)

antharper said:


> To hot for this but it’s got to be done . View attachment 1096512


Got them both put up , and filled up a feeder with yellow gold . To hot for pictures .


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2021)

I spent more money ? I bought a Hawk saddle kit. I’ve been watching them for a while and decided to bite the bullet and get one……I did get it at a substantial discount by getting an Amazon card(ugh)! The belt Chapman gave me made me really like the saddle idea. The hawk has a mesh seat and reclining belt and is a true hunting saddle.
 I also ordered a new release…..gonna try a Scott brand with a straight trigger. I’ve got to quit buying toys!!


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 9, 2021)

Just got finished bushhogging the lower field, getting ready to plant some plots next month.


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Of course it fired right up for Sammy. I got him to let me clean up my spray tank and pump before he hauled it off. The PTO sensor is bad plus I've got another seal leak that he found. I told him to fix all of that and I threw in my mower as well. I chipped one of the blades on one of my many, many rocks and the skirt around the deck has started peeling back so he's going to replace the blades and weld some more skirt on the deck. This time it's going to be expensive!
> 
> Sammy will come get it if you call him. I've never not been satisfied with his work. I get everything back from him in better condition that when I dropped it off. He even gives everything a good scrubbing. My tractor looks brand new when I pick it up from him.
> 
> He might be able to fix your mower deck.



One of the members here is pretty confident he can do it. 

I have a leak past the PTO and a more severe one out of the brake pedal cross shaft on the Ford I am going to let him do. I will take it by maybe next week if I can get away. 
My dog was hit by a car Saturday night and I am going to be rehab nurse over the next couple weeks. Fractured ribs.


----------



## alexmason (Aug 9, 2021)

I thought about a new spot for a new deer blind I've been meaning to put up and came here to read. Yesterday I cleaned out my treehouse/ blind and shot took some practice shots.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 10, 2021)

Me and my buddy went and checked cameras and put out a little golden retriever


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 10, 2021)

Checked camera after a shower on far end of property. Still got some dandy’s coming in to mineral pile. Ended up scrolling thru about 1300 pics.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 10, 2021)

Bought a bag of corn


----------



## Milkman (Aug 10, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Bought a bag of corn



One bag ???? Da check be coming any day now T.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Of course it fired right up for Sammy. I got him to let me clean up my spray tank and pump before he hauled it off. The PTO sensor is bad plus I've got another seal leak that he found. I told him to fix all of that and I threw in my mower as well. I chipped one of the blades on one of my many, many rocks and the skirt around the deck has started peeling back so he's going to replace the blades and weld some more skirt on the deck. This time it's going to be expensive!
> 
> Sammy will come get it if you call him. I've never not been satisfied with his work. I get everything back from him in better condition that when I dropped it off. He even gives everything a good scrubbing. My tractor looks brand new when I pick it up from him.
> 
> He might be able to fix your mower deck.


He’s done a LOT of work for us.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 10, 2021)

Milkman said:


> One bag ???? Da check be coming any day now T.


I don’t have that Dawg money I have to work for a living


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 10, 2021)

Found a clearance deal on a stuffer, so I bought it.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> One of the members here is pretty confident he can do it.
> 
> I have a leak past the PTO and a more severe one out of the brake pedal cross shaft on the Ford I am going to let him do. I will take it by maybe next week if I can get away.
> My dog was hit by a car Saturday night and I am going to be rehab nurse over the next couple weeks. Fractured ribs.



Sorry about your dog. Sammy should be able to fix the leaks.



Throwback said:


> He’s done a LOT of work for us.



You were the one who sent me to him. He's tip top. I told him last week he's getting a "reputation". He shuddered.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 11, 2021)

Put gas in my truck so I could go check some areas out, and about roasted while
I was doing that.?


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Aug 11, 2021)

Ran a limb saw till lunch time today. Shoulders and back are paying the price. But the road/food plot looks so much better on new property.


----------



## rolltidefan (Aug 11, 2021)

Bush hog the property and the food plots. Checked the feeders and the cameras. Started repairing a SXS crossing on a small creek. Checked on a few stands and scouted for new stand locations. That was all done over the last two weekends.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 12, 2021)

I took out a home loan and bought 12 bags of corn at Tractor Supply!
Time to get some feeders going with cams on them to see what deer we have hanging around!


----------



## Tsbtruth (Aug 12, 2021)

Put a stand up, cleaned shooting lanes.


----------



## Blackston (Aug 12, 2021)

Took a 10
Pt to work


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2021)

Put a stand up behind a buddies house and got my saddle in the mail!


----------



## Blackston (Aug 14, 2021)

Put my new combine to work !!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2021)

Nothing. It's too dang hot!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 14, 2021)

Soaked some scuppernong clippings and planted them, hoping the root up so we can plant them around our food plots.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 14, 2021)

Invested another 7 bags of corn in a gravity feeder. 7 bags used to last a month. Now it only lasts 2-3 weeks. I think based on camera activity the extended family of each species feeding there has moved in. Deer, raccoons, and squirrels.


----------



## Blackston (Aug 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Invested another 7 bags of corn in a gravity feeder. 7 bags used to last a month. Now it only lasts 2-3 weeks. I think based on camera activity the extended family of each species feeding there has moved in. Deer, raccoons, and squirrels.


i had to close 2 of my 4 feed tubes , I couldn’t keep up


----------



## 7 point (Aug 14, 2021)

Work on my generator for camp.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 14, 2021)

I sold four 15 ft. tower stands and a pallet of shelled corn.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Nothing. It's too dang hot!



I take that back. I went outside long enough to receive my clover seed from the Amazon driver.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 14, 2021)

I went to my hunting land Friday, we were supposed to put some corn in the barrel feeders and put up cams. 
Ants had gotten into three of my Moultrie all in one motors and must have ruined them. 
I just took them apart, cleaned the ants and nests out, flushed them out with alcohol and tried to get them to work. No luck!
Never have had this happen before. These AA battery motors have been great so far. They will run forever and hard for an animal to hang on them or tear them up.
Plus something ate another hole in the last plastic feeder I have. I will never have another!
I am going to reactivate a couple of PVC feeders that are still there but have not been used. They work well but will get empty fast. 
I will order two more motors and thinking of ways to make a gravity feeder the racoons won't wipe out. We trapped the heck out of them so maybe there are not as many as last year!


----------



## NiteHunter (Aug 14, 2021)

Put up some stands at the club. 8 total. RuttHutts from North Carolina. They are some good folks.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 15, 2021)

Friday 
Re opened 3 shooting lanes then sprayed all 3 lanes, then sprayed the food plot the lanes approach.

Cut out another lane off another stand.

Cut another lane off another stand.

Filled 2 feeders,

Prospected with 50lbs of apple corn at another spot to see if anything is around, remote bottom wanting to see.

Then road around to assess all the stuff that’s been sprayed so far.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 15, 2021)

Reading the rule book. ?


----------



## dang (Aug 15, 2021)

Been mia for two weeks, in New Jersey for work. Got home Friday. Pulled a camera card from my front yard feeder Friday evening. Made a modification to my saddle Saturday morning and ordered a set of the 20” beast sticks from Dan Infalt. Also picked up a new (smaller) bag for my frame pack. Shot my bow this morning.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2021)

Just swapped my sling from the .308 to the .22 mag and put it in the truck…..it’ll be there til September 10…….ITS HUNTING SEASON!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2021)

I bought me a new fangled trail camera that sends pics to my camera. I think I’ve already scored one dead armadillo in the yard from it


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Reading the rule book. ?



Rules are for sissies.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 15, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I take that back. I went outside long enough to receive my clover seed from the Amazon driver.
> 
> View attachment 1097846



Are you over-seeding or starting a new spot? 
Was it about $40?


----------



## antharper (Aug 15, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I bought me a new fangled trail camera that sends pics to my camera. I think I’ve already scored one dead armadillo in the yard from it


Camera that sends pictures to your camera ? This something new ?


----------



## antharper (Aug 15, 2021)

I got started on a new feeder out of some scrap lumber I had laying around , gonna finish the roof about dark when it cools off a little . Gonna take it to Heard co tomorrow and see how them deer like peanuts .


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2021)

antharper said:


> Camera that sends pictures to your camera ? This something new ?



I call my phone my camera more times than I want to admit. Exhibit A


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Are you over-seeding or starting a new spot?
> Was it about $40?



D. All of the above. Starting over on one that didn't take last year and overseeding a bare strip on another one. I'll prolly get some winter wheat locally for a cover crop.

The 25 lbs set me back $207 all in delivered. That was with free shipping from Amazon. I'm sure my local guys will have it but the price will likely be higher and this way I don't have to worry about not beating the rush and missing out.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 15, 2021)

elfiii said:


> D. All of the above. Starting over on one that didn't take last year and overseeding a bare strip on another one. I'll prolly get some winter wheat locally for a cover crop.
> 
> The 25 lbs set me back $207 all in delivered. That was with free shipping from Amazon. I'm sure my local guys will have it but the price will likely be higher and this way I don't have to worry about not beating the rush and missing out.



I missed that it was a 25 lb bag when I said $40. I thought it was a 5 lb bag. 
  I was quoted $40 for a 5 lb bag from a local store.  But still sounds like about the same price per pound.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I missed that it was a 25 lb bag when I said $40. I thought it was a 5 lb bag.
> I was quoted $40 for a 5 lb bag from a local store.  But still sounds like about the same price per pound.



That's what Amazon is charging for a 5 lb bag so it sounds like  good deal.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 15, 2021)

I bought a new scope for my deer hunting rifle.


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 16, 2021)

Did some last minute trimming around 2stands this morning before rain sets in. Shout out to my gal for getting me a pole saw. Whacked a rattler in the driveway when I got back home.


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2021)

Got my feeder in place , for sure don’t need it here with all the ragweed and other good stuff the deer are hammering . But oh well , scattered out a bag of corn around it . Gonna let this storm pass before I fill it with peanuts .


----------



## dfurdennis (Aug 16, 2021)

I got a new good flat spot on a new club I have been waiting to get in for 6 years with some friends of mine. I finally got some bush hogging and some planting done (hope the seed doesn't wash) and got a stand hung....got a good pic of this guy when I hung a camera a few weeks ago


----------



## Beagler (Aug 16, 2021)

Went and bought diesel for my tractor.?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2021)

Read this thread. Headed back to the woods Wednesday.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 16, 2021)

Communicated with Elfiii about this thread approaching the 1000 post limit. We will likely reach the limit in a few days. I will start another thread at that time.


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 16, 2021)

Got my Ford tractor over to Sammy today


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 16, 2021)

I've been working on building a dozen arrows focused on increasing my FOC and getting completely away from expandable broadheads. I've got a dozen arrows cut, 100 grain brass inserts installed and I spent this afternoon nock tuning 6 of those arrows on my front porch while it was raining. I'm planning on getting the rest of the shafts nock tuned tomorrow and then I'm going to fletch them. I dug my fletching jig out and I've already got the vanes to go on the shafts.


----------



## dang (Aug 16, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Communicated with Elfiii about this thread approaching the 1000 post limit. We will likely reach the limit in a few days. I will start another thread at that time.


Please do, This one keeps me going! Finally feeling like the last minute bow change is paying off and I’m feeling more comfortable with it. Stretched it out to 50 and 60 yards today and got some decent groups in. Just slowly pushing my comfort level out. Come September 11, 30 should feel like a chip shot


----------



## Powerline (Aug 16, 2021)

Got a new stand installed yesterday at the farm. Thanks to the assistance of my brother and my Dad! And two more fire breaks cut in about to do some late summer prescribed fire ?!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 17, 2021)

I played with the saddle some……just hanging out!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 17, 2021)

Watching phone app and tv news about TS Fred’s impact of torrential rain in Ga. My cell cameras show very little activity during the night. 
We will be whining in a few weeks about how dry it is.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Watching phone app and tv news about TS Fred’s impact of torrential rain in Ga. My cell cameras show very little activity during the night.
> We will be whining in a few weeks about how dry it is.



I was going to turn dirt this week but not now in this quagmire.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 17, 2021)

Managed to get 5 out of my remaining 6 arrows nock tuned this afternoon in between running errands and handling honey-do's. Guess I'll get the last one done tomorrow morning.


----------



## dang (Aug 17, 2021)

Shot out of the saddle a bit. Fiddled with my pack a bit as well


----------



## Milkman (Aug 18, 2021)

Amazon delivered it and I tested out my new portable deer camp golf cart or tractor shelter. Just right clearance for the golf cart roof. It should decrease the wet or frosty seat rides. 
It will get its first use in a trip to Panama City with my son’s family in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Qazaq15 (Aug 18, 2021)

Set up a trail cam for the first time.  How frequently does everyone check theirs?


----------



## Gbr5pb (Aug 18, 2021)

Amazon delivered and I assembled apparatus to get deers off WMA since it looks like I may be down to hunting them again! Kids red wagon not here anymore


----------



## dang (Aug 18, 2021)

Shot about 75 arrows. Ran a bit between groups. Got a notification my sticks shipped, bag shipped yesterday too! Feeling good, ready for the 11th!


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 18, 2021)

Shot the bow. Still getting it (& me) dialed in after new strings, sight, & dropaway rest. Goal is to take my first deer with the compound bow this year.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 19, 2021)

Working 7days this, but like slow motion, I shot the bow. I also got some ever calm in he mail, so I’ll be putting some out in front of cams and hopefully have better luck.

Can’t find my thermacell, so I bought another one………..I won’t be painting this one camo


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Aug 19, 2021)

Hung two new stands, moved one to a new spot, and did some limbing/clean up. The humidity almost killed me. It’s always worth it though.


----------



## dang (Aug 19, 2021)

Hitting the squirrel woods this afternoon. Few reps with the bow and a good long walk walk with the shotgun to check some deer spots


----------



## Milkman (Aug 19, 2021)

Started this thread to remind us about hunting license. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/reminder-don’t-forget-your-license-and-harvest-record.1000012/


----------



## Milkman (Aug 19, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Amazon delivered it and I tested out my new portable deer camp golf cart or tractor shelter. Just right clearance for the golf cart roof. It should decrease the wet or frosty seat rides. View attachment 1098613
> It will get its first use in a trip to Panama City with my son’s family in 2-3 weeks.



Poured four blocks of concrete with threaded rods inserted to use as anchors for the tent above when deployed in the woods.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 19, 2021)

I ordered a metal detector so I can find all My arrows I lost this summer,  that count?


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 19, 2021)

Got  jr number 1 a lifetime license for his birthday.


----------



## dang (Aug 20, 2021)

Continues my bushwhacking through the tornado damage to get a path back to my stand site and the pond. Backbreaking work, chainsawing in this heat. I’m about half way there!


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 20, 2021)

Picked up the Ford tractor from Sammy today.  Cutting next several days, weather permitting


----------



## jhanie79 (Aug 21, 2021)

Went to pick up tractor.... I'll be working on it before I can cut. Smh. 
Went to academy to browse camo and boots....picked clean. Had plenty of over priced ammo tho


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Picked up the Ford tractor from Sammy today.  Cutting next several days, weather permitting



Mine is driving Sammy crazy. Picked it up from him Wednesday, worked it all day Thursday. Drove it up on the trailer to come back to camp Thursday evening and when I got back it wouldn't crank again. Finally got it to crank yesterday morning. The tranny shift lever position sensor seems to be the problem.

I did get everything mowed though. Finished up Thursday in the rain. It felt good to cool down some.  Cleared trash and deadfalls from roads yesterday after the storm and cleaned up a good setup for gun season.


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 21, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Mine is driving Sammy crazy. Picked it up from him Wednesday, worked it all day Thursday. Drove it up on the trailer to come back to camp Thursday evening and when I got back it wouldn't crank again. Finally got it to crank yesterday morning. The tranny shift lever position sensor seems to be the problem.
> 
> I did get everything mowed though. Finished up Thursday in the rain. It felt good to cool down some.  Cleared trash and deadfalls from roads yesterday after the storm and cleaned up a good setup for gun season.



I have bypassed all safety systems on both my 1968 model year tractors just so I would not have issues like that. Crank in gear no problem. I hate electronics on any vehicle. Always a problem and hard for a simpleton like me to fix. A bonus with Sammy on mine as he adjusted the brakes and clutch as well just because they needed it. Time to get in gear and get going


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 21, 2021)

One issue I’ve had with my helium sticks is they are bout impossible to get apart. A little Dremel  work to the female end and they come apart ez……yet still stack perfectly! I also checked cams this am.

The pouch that holds the butt of a rifle on my backpack broke today so I’ll be looking for a new one here shortly……ugh!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> I have bypassed all safety systems on both my 1968 model year tractors just so I would not have issues like that. Crank in gear no problem. I hate electronics on any vehicle. Always a problem and hard for a simpleton like me to fix. A bonus with Sammy on mine as he adjusted the brakes and clutch as well just because they needed it. Time to get in gear and get going



That's why I use him. If he finds something that needs fixing along the way he just fixes it and doesn't make a big deal out of it. He's frustrated he can't figure out why mine is doing this. He checked every wire and all the circuits tested green.

I've been jacking the shift lever back and forth between high, low range and neutral trying to make sure the sensor tangs were making good contact. Turns out I need to pull the shift lever in towards the seat and she'll fire right up. Mostly I need to make sure I don't shut it off while it's in gear. That seems to be where the problem starts.

Personally I don't think a New Holland dealer could do any better. Electrical problems are God's way of getting back at you. I must have done something really bad.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 21, 2021)

Making preparations to go to our 50 acre Taliaferro tract to work tomorrow.
 It is our most neglected tract as far as work goes.
 Luckily my son, 17 yo grandson, and another 17 yo friend are coming too. 
I will be rolling that way before dawn tomorrow. The boys probably a little bit later ?


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 21, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> One issue I’ve had with my helium sticks is they are bout impossible to get apart. A little Dremel  work to the female end and they come apart ez……yet still stack perfectly! I also checked cams this am.



I'm going to have to remember this tip. My Hawk sticks just arrived from Camofire yesterday. I spent a little time this afternoon getting the sticks put together and they seem to be a little bit difficult to separate. I also ordered a ring of steps from Hawk that should be here next week.


----------



## alexmason (Aug 21, 2021)

I finally decided on a spot and put up a new pop up blind I've had in the truck since the end of last season. Useless for bow hunting but it was 25 bucks , can't complain.


----------



## dang (Aug 21, 2021)

Did a little more work clearing a trail and food plot area. Sweaty day dodging thunderstorms


----------



## bear claw (Aug 21, 2021)

Filled feeders put new batteries in trail cam bought some seed hoping to plant in a couple weeks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2021)

Rode some woods with dad today. Seen a bunch of young turkeys, a gaze of about 10 raccoons crossing the road, and swarm of biting flies. Those raccoons tickled dad and I. They ran out in the middle of the road, stood up on their hind legs, and stared at us a few seconds. They didn’t know what to do. We were going very slow looking for deer tracks. Couldn’t keep the windows down for long, truck got loaded with them dang flies. It was an enjoyable day, though.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 21, 2021)

filled the feeder, checked cams, and topped off the water trough, Finally got a decent pic of the broke tine 10 , well I guess hes a 9 point now, still prob  gonna stick him if he keeps the daytime pattern going.


----------



## jhanie79 (Aug 22, 2021)

Headed to cut,  hang some stands,  start some feeders,  put up cameras..


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 22, 2021)

I slightly modified a single man ladder stand to be packable for short distances.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hunting buddy and I checked cameras and put up a ladder stand.


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 22, 2021)

Made sure my M&P 15/22 is dialed in and printed the 2021 Harvest Record.


----------



## dang (Aug 22, 2021)

Same as yesterday. Working on clearing a plot, trail work. Shooting the bow this afternoon.


----------



## Sixes (Aug 22, 2021)

I went through several dozen knockoff Hypo 2 blades and sorted them by weight on a grain scale, 100 grain and 125 grain.


I also checked the lighted nocks and made sure they still work.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 22, 2021)

I got a cell cam pic that confirmed my suspicions that a good buck was using a particular trail.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 22, 2021)

Worked all week at a customer's plant in FL.

Funding for this season I guess.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 22, 2021)

Got our last two stands in place and then setup one more feeder, put out a few hundred lbs of protein and corn. Took a buddies advice and went with Buck Muscle. Took them no time to funnel back in. Headed down Thursday weather permitting to spray for planting in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Howard Roark (Aug 22, 2021)

At 59 years old I ordered my last climbing stand.


----------



## Uptonongood (Aug 22, 2021)

Checked my feeders?


----------



## Sixes (Aug 23, 2021)

Read a thousand posts!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 23, 2021)

New thread is here. @elfiii you can lock this one. 



https://forum.gon.com/threads/what-did-you-do-today-related-to-deer-hunting-2.1000250/


----------

